# ICB2.0 - Auf wie viel Federweg legen wir Alutechs Trailbike aus? [Update: Ergebnis online]



## nuts (7. Juli 2014)

Letzte Woche haben wir den ersten Teil der Geometrie für Alutechs Trailbike ICB2.0 festgelegt: Das Bike kriegt 67° Lenkwinkel, kurze 425 mm Kettenstreben und eine Innenlagerabsenkung von 20 mm unter den Radachsen. Bevor wir uns an die Sitzposition und damit die komplette Geometrie des Hauptrahmens machen, gilt es aber noch festzulegen, von welcher Gabeleinbaulänge wir dabei ausgehen. Wollen wir am Ende eine längere Gabel verbauen, so müsste das Steuerrohr kürzer werden, um die gleiche Höhe der Front zu erreichen – und umgekehrt.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB2.0 - Auf wie viel Federweg legen wir Alutechs Trailbike aus? [Update: Ergebnis online]*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## foreigner (7. Juli 2014)

Mattoc ist eine der wichtigsten Gabeln (vor allem auch von Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis) für den Bereich und eine der passendsten (leicht, steif, sehr gute Performance und Einstellbarkeit, Reserven) Gabeln. Die sollte auf alle Fälle passen. Daher ganz klar 140 oder 150mm!
Auch die aktuelle 34 ist keine schlechte Gabel. Finde auch, dass die passen sollte. Ich fände eine Fox 36 der Hammer. Wäre meine erste Wahl, aber ich bezweifle stark, dass das Mehrheitsfähig ist. Allerdings gibt´s bei 150mm tatsächlich die größte Auswahl an Gabeln. Lediglich die Minute (auf die man gerne verzichten kann) passt dann nicht.
Vorne etwas mehr Federweg würde sicher gut zum Konzept des Bikes passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (7. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mich für die goldene Mitte entschieden, fände es aber auch gut, wenn man dem Käufer bei der Gabellänge freie Wahl läßt. Ideal wäre eine Gabel, die man selbst einfach traveln kann.
Viel wichtiger, als +/- 10 mm Gabellänge ist für mich aber Steifigkeit, Robustheit und Dämpfung.


----------



## foreigner (7. Juli 2014)

Eine kürzere Gabel zu nehmen ist auch einfacher. Einfach einen außen liegenden Steuersatz, statt des integrierten nehmen und man hat die gleiche Höhe wie mit 1cm längerer Gabel.


----------



## 0rcus (7. Juli 2014)

Fände es gut, wenn man das Rad auf 140er Gabel mit internem Steuersatzschalen auslegt wird. Dann könnte man auch 130er Gabeln mit externem Steuersatz verbauen, ohne das sich die Geo ändert.

Auf diese Art und Weise könnte man leicht verschiedene Modellvarianten verwirklichen: Bspw. ein stabil ausgestattetes Rad mit steiferer, leistungsfähiger 140er Gabel, Piggybackdämpfer, stabilem LRS, breitem Lenker und kurzem Vorbau, dicken Reifen, etc. Die zweite Variante wäre dann mehr auf Vortrieb ausgelegt und leicht ausgestattet mit leichterer Gabel, Dämpfer ohne AGB, leichten besser rollenden Reifen, leichter LRS, etwas längerem Vorbau, etc


----------



## scylla (7. Juli 2014)

Da bei 140mm die größte Gabelauswahl besteht -> 140 
Obwohl 130mm im Prinzip auch ausreichend wäre. Eine Stabilitäts-Auslegung und Freigabe bis 150(160?)mm, und generell ein eher kürzeres Steuerrohr wäre zu Gunsten der Flexibilität trotzdem eine feine Sache, auch wenn das Rad für kleinere Federwege konzipiert wird. Spacer und Riser-Lenker geht immer, Steuerrohr absägen nimmer


----------



## bansaiman (7. Juli 2014)

Ich dachte, ihr baut euch ein 29er.warum dann 27,5er?ich habe die mattoc,und ein voluminöser 29er wird da nicht passen.übrigens ist die Gabel nicht nur p/l sondern es gibt auch so keinen Grund für die neue Float 36, außer der 36 rohre für noch mehr steifigkeit ;-)


----------



## Pilatus (7. Juli 2014)

wir bauen ein 27,5".
auf dieser Basis eventuell ein 29er.

man hätte vielleicht zwei Federwege abstimmen sollen:140mm mit EC und 150 mit IC oder 130/EC und 140/EC


----------



## hnx (7. Juli 2014)

Das Minimum natürlich, sonst kommt man schnell wieder in den Bereich der AMs und das soll ja gerade nicht das Ziel sein.

[X] 130mm und stabil

Da ich nicht weiß wie sich die 35er fährt würde ich die 130er Pike nehmen. Rev ist nicht für jeden geeignet, Minute bin ich schonmal gefahren, hat nicht überzeugt, Fox 32 zu instabil, 34er Talas wäre nur im abgesenkten Modus interessant.


----------



## Jierdan (7. Juli 2014)

Wie stabil wäre denn die X-Fusion Slant? Sind immerhin auch 34er Rohre. Wenn man sich überlegt, wie episch die Vengeance HLR funktioniert klingt das durchaus nach einer Option, falls die Technik da vererbt...


----------



## Kharne (7. Juli 2014)

Slant mit HLR Kartusche wäre natürlich geil, gibbet nur leider nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias (7. Juli 2014)

Für mich ein klarer Fall von 130mm. Maximaler Vortrieb und direktes Feedback!


----------



## Wachtmann (7. Juli 2014)

Also da wir hier ja ein Trail-Bike basteln bin ich auch für die 140-mm-Variante. Denke das wird einem Bike dieser Klasse am besten gerecht. Als Gabel würde ich persönlich die 34 von Fox bevorzugen.


----------



## hasardeur (7. Juli 2014)

130 mm hat mir zu wenig Negativ-Federweg. Wer mehr vom Untergrund spüren will, soll einfach etwas härter abstimmen. Sowas wie die MZ 44 wäre genial. Super sensibel und schöne Endprogression.


----------



## Jierdan (7. Juli 2014)

... und nachher stehend wir mit dem Drölfzigsten Enduro da. Meh. Kein Bedarf. Ich würde mich ehrlich gesagt mehr an straffen Slopestylern mit Bergaufpotential orientieren als an Enduros...


----------



## konitz (7. Juli 2014)

Habe ich da was verpasst, oder gab es die Frage 29er vs. 26(+5,8%)er gar nicht? Dachte das wäre zumindest mal zur Diskussion gestanden. 
Ich fände es auch schade jetzt x größenabhängige Geovarianten (ks, sw,lw usw.) anzuplanen und dabei die Laufradgröße aussen vor zu lassen. 

Ich bin kein Liteville-Marketing fanboy aber ich fände die Festlegung auf 27.5 an dieser Stelle irgendwie inkonsequent.


----------



## seppo3000 (7. Juli 2014)

Sehe ich auch so, unter nem trailbike verstehe ich sowas wie nen slopestyler mit dem man auch hoch fahren kann. Berg ab aber überall abziehen und auch ruhig merken was der untergrund sagt. Dafür aber mit ner ausreichend steif dimensionierten gabel ala pike oder mattoc mit 130mm. Zuviel negativ federweg ist da schon wieder kontraproduktiv, dafür hat man doch ein anderes bike und hier die großen räder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerhiker (7. Juli 2014)

150mm, da ich gerne mixed fahren würde, vorne 29er mit 120 - 130mm, hinten 27,5. Somit das Beste aus 2 Welten und trailbikekonform: kurze Kettenstreben/67° -> Wendigkeit, Riesenrad vorne Komfort und Stabilität bei sehr ruppigem Untergrund.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2014)

bikerhiker schrieb:


> 150mm, da ich gerne mixed fahren würde, vorne 29er mit 120 - 130mm, hinten 27,5. Somit das Beste aus 2 Welten und trailbikekonform: kurze Kettenstreben/67° -> Wendigkeit, Riesenrad vorne Komfort und Stabilität bei sehr ruppigem Untergrund.



Tja, deswegen hab ich für ein nicht zu tiefes Tretlager und hier 140mm gestimmt. Dicke 26er Schlappen, das Beste aus allen Welten und das einzig wirklich Trailbikekonforme 

G.


----------



## Speziazlizt (7. Juli 2014)

@nuts - was passiert wenn es nachher 1/3 1/3 1/3 steht? Zumindest die Antworten hier lassen es nicht ausschließen


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> @nuts - was passiert wenn es nachher 1/3 1/3 1/3 steht? Zumindest die Antworten hier lassen es nicht ausschließen



Unwahrscheinlich...wird eh auf 140 vorne rauslaufen....

G.


----------



## leThomas (7. Juli 2014)

Ich will aber 190mm...
Spaß beiseite, wir wollten doch eine Trailrakete basteln.
Für mich klingt das nach ordentlich vielen G-Kräften und keiner Sänfte.
130mm, schön stabil und wartungsarm, geile Alutech Geo, Variostütze


----------



## bikerhiker (7. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Tja, deswegen hab ich für ein nicht zu tiefes Tretlager und hier 140mm gestimmt. Dicke 26er Schlappen, das Beste aus allen Welten und das einzig wirklich Trailbikekonforme
> 
> G.


also wenn 140mm rauskommen, dann fahre ich hinten 26/>=2.5 (wieviel Breite gibt's denn eigentlich hinten?) und vorne halt dann 27.5.


----------



## bikerhiker (7. Juli 2014)

hoffentlich steigt das Vorderrad nicht so schnell uphill an sehr steilen Rampen bei den kurzen Streben (425mm), btw.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2014)

bikerhiker schrieb:


> ........ (wieviel Breite gibt's denn eigentlich hinten?) ........



Hoffentlich soviel wie die Gabeln auch schaffen..... 

G.


----------



## Jierdan (7. Juli 2014)

bikerhiker schrieb:


> also wenn 140mm rauskommen, dann fahre ich hinten 26/>=2.5 (wieviel Breite gibt's denn eigentlich hinten?) und vorne halt dann 27.5.




Wenn 140 rauskommen fahre ich was anderes


----------



## veraono (7. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Eine Änderung der Gabeleinbaulänge wirkt sich nicht nur auf die Höhe der Front (Stack), sondern auch auf den Lenkwinkel, den Sitzwinkel und leicht auf die Höhe des Innenlagers aus. So sorgt eine 20 mm längere Gabel ungefähr für einen 1 ° flacheren Lenk- und Sitzwinkel, das Innenlager wird um etwa 8,5 mm angehoben. Umgekehrt sorgt eine Gabel mit weniger Federweg für einen steileren Lenk- und Sitzwinkel und ein tieferes Innenlager.


Sorry aber den Absatz könnt ihr so nicht stehen lassen, das ist in dem Kontext einfach falsch!
Die von dir angeführten Einflüsse entstehen wenn ich eine Gabel längeren Hubs/Einbaulänge in eine bestehende Geometrie einbaue, aber doch nicht wenn ich eine Geometrie von vornherein für eine längere Gabel auslege (abgesehen von Stack <-> Steuerrohrlänge).
Und GENAU DARUM gehts doch hier,  für wieviel Federweg soll die Geometrie von vornherein ausgelegt werdenl, dass für die Mehrheit der Fahrer eben DIE von dir genannten Effekte nicht entstehen, nur weil sie hinterher eine längere/kürzere Gabel einbauen als geplant.



foreigner schrieb:


> Eine kürzere Gabel zu nehmen ist auch einfacher. Einfach einen außen liegenden Steuersatz, statt des integrierten nehmen und man hat die gleiche Höhe wie mit 1cm längerer Gabel.


Das fände ich ohnehin super 140mm ( oder 135mm?) mit externer Lagerschale, für mich der optimalste Kompromiss.



Speziazlizt schrieb:


> @nuts - was passiert wenn es nachher 1/3 1/3 1/3 steht? Zumindest die Antworten hier lassen es nicht ausschließen


Ist doch klar, wir nehmen das arithmetische Mittel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (7. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre in meinem "Trailbike" die Mattoc mit 140mm. Die perfekte Trailgabel. Somit ist auch das Voting klar.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Wenn 140 rauskommen fahre ich was anderes



Liegt die Toleranz der Einbauhöhe nicht sogar bei +/- 5mm. Müßtest auf jedenfall ausmessen beim Kauf, könnten beide die gleiche Einbaulänge und den gleichen Federweg haben 
Abgesehen davon, wenn mans genau nimmt, sind von 130mm Federweg auf 140mm, nicht 10, sondern nur 7-8mm unterschied im Fahrbetrieb 

G.


----------



## Rick7 (7. Juli 2014)

pro 130 mm  erst gestern wieder mit meinem 120 mm hardtail sowas von Spaß gehabt  
bin gespannt was rauskommt.


----------



## nuts (7. Juli 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Sorry aber den Absatz könnt ihr so nicht stehen lassen, das ist in dem Kontext einfach falsch!
> Die von dir angeführten Einflüsse entstehen wenn ich eine Gabel längeren Hubs/Einbaulänge in eine bestehende Geometrie einbaue, aber doch nicht wenn ich eine Geometrie von vornherein für eine längere Gabel auslege (abgesehen von Stack <-> Steuerrohrlänge).
> Und GENAU DARUM gehts doch hier,  für wieviel Federweg soll die Geometrie von vornherein ausgelegt werdenl, dass für die Mehrheit der Fahrer eben DIE von dir genannten Effekte nicht entstehen, nur weil sie hinterher eine längere/kürzere Gabel einbauen als geplant.



Das war natürlich so gemeint, dass wenn die Sache festgelegt ist und jemand was anderes einbaut, sich da noch rumspielen lässt, war aber tatsächlich wohl missverständlich. Habe deshalb einen Satz davor geschrieben, der es hoffentlich eindeutig macht, Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## XtremeHunter (7. Juli 2014)

130mm Pike oder 35.

Mit 150mm hat Alutech schon was im Programm, könnt ihr schon heute bestellen, geht wunderbar als Trailbike.
Bitte nicht schonwieder das 27. Enduro und 29. AM.

Viel Spaß mit wenig Federweg, darum geht es doch?


----------



## coastalwolf (7. Juli 2014)

Zum Hinterbau sind ja alle Threads geschlossen. Dann eben hier:

Gerade beim Salsa Horsethief entdeckt. Dämpferverlängerung für Standarddämpfer.


----------



## bansaiman (7. Juli 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Zum Hinterbau sind ja alle Threads geschlossen. Dann eben hier:
> 
> Gerade beim Salsa Horsethief entdeckt. Dämpferverlängerung für Standarddämpfer.





hat bergamont schon lange


----------



## veraono (7. Juli 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Gerade beim Salsa Horsethief entdeckt. Dämpferverlängerung für Standarddämpfer.


Die Diskussion zu der Konstruktioin war zuletzt beim Gleitlagerthema beheimatet. 
Sieht zwar beim Salsa schön aus, man ist aber nachdem die Form des Dämpferauges (außer evtl. noch Buchsendurchmesser und -Breite) keinerlei Norm unterliegt,  evtl. auf Fox-Dämpfer oder andere die zufällig an der Anbindung die gleiche Form haben, festgelegt.


----------



## Scili (8. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Tja, deswegen hab ich für ein nicht zu tiefes Tretlager und hier 140mm gestimmt. Dicke 26er Schlappen, das Beste aus allen Welten und das einzig wirklich Trailbikekonforme
> 
> G.



AMEN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (8. Juli 2014)

Nur noch mal so zur Erinnerung - Anfangs wurde gesagt: "Trailbike" MAXIMAL 130mm FW, schnell BERGAUF und spaßig bergab, keine Steinfelder nur Handtuchbreite Singletrails, leichte Konstruktion aber so stabil wie ein Enduro" - wäre sofort das Bike was ich mir wünsche und fand das Projekt super. Und jetzt Reden wir über 150mm FW, Mattoc und Pike und der Flaschenhalter ist auch egal...


----------



## foreigner (8. Juli 2014)

Das ist ja schon echt zum lachen, was man hier lesen kann. Plötzlich sind 140-150mm "Enduro". Ein Enduro mit 140-150mm an der Front (und ohne 29er) wird doch gar nicht als solches Ernst genommen. Mit recht, da muss man nämlich mindestens 2 cm nochmal drauf schlagen.
Das schlimme ist, dass es die 130mm Fraktion wegen 10mm Federweg Selbstaufbauern viel schwerer macht vernünftige Gabeln zu finden. Es gibt ja noch weitere Gabeln, die aber nur in 140 oder 150mm passen. Beispielsweise Bos Deville AM. Weiß nicht, weshalb man gerade den funktionalen Klassenprimus aus der Liste lässt.
Hinzu kommt - wie schon geschrieben - dass man eine auf 140mm und internen Steuersatz ausgelegte Geo leicht auf exteren Lagerschale und 130mm Gabel anpassen könnte.
Aber passt das Bike ruhig so an, dass möglichst wenig after-market-Gabeln passen 
Im übrigen weiß ich langsam nicht mehr, was das bike noch von den ganzen 130mm Allmountain, die bereits existieren unterscheidet. Die bisher festgelegten Geo-Daten sind´s nicht. Der Gabelfederweg wird´s - wenn man das hier liest - auch nicht. Wo da jetzt der größere Fun-Faktor und bessere Abfahreigenschaften bleiben, keine Ahnung. Stabilere Felgen sollen´s dann am Ende bringen oder was?


----------



## Speziazlizt (8. Juli 2014)

Captain Slow - du bist etwas langsam 

Diese Sachlage wurde ja schon hinreichend im Nebenzimmer diskutiert. Die 130mm wurden für den Rahmen an sich fest gelegt. Schnell kam der Wunsch nach potenten Gabeln welche Wissenstand damals nur mit 140mm bzw 150mm verfügbar waren.

Wenn alles richtig gemacht wird harmoniert es sehr wohl, ähnlich wie beim SC 5010 z.B.


----------



## schmuijel (8. Juli 2014)

Sollte das Umfrageergebnis nicht zu 150mm tendieren, wäre es wie schon angesprochen wohl tatsächlich am sinnvollsten das Ganze für 140mm mit interner Lagerschale und 130mm mit externer Lagerschale auszulegen?! Oder hat das irgendwelche Nachteile?


----------



## foreigner (8. Juli 2014)

schmuijel schrieb:


> Sollte das Umfrageergebnis nicht zu 150mm tendieren, wäre es wie schon angesprochen wohl tatsächlich am sinnvollsten das Ganze für 140mm mit interner Lagerschale und 130mm mit externer Lagerschale auszulegen?! Oder hat das irgendwelche Nachteile?


Nein.


----------



## Kharne (8. Juli 2014)

Wenn das 49er Steuerror kommt seit ihr mit interner Lagerschale alle 2-3 Monate am Steuersatz wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (8. Juli 2014)

Und warum genau? Einer sagt "kein Problem" der andere sagt "Problem". Hatte bisher nur externe Lagerschalen am Rad - sehe aber nicht das Problem. Das Lager ist ja kein anderes und ob es nun drin oder draußen ist...?


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Juli 2014)

Das sehe etwas anders: auch bei unserem aktuellen Maß von 56mm unten (alle aktuellen Alutechs) gibt es Steuersätze die nach einer Woche kaputt sind und welche die jahrelang ohne Pflege überlegen. Bei den meisten Steuersätzen die schnell den Defekttod sterben, sind ausreichend harte Lagerringe das Problem, sprich die Kugeln drücken relative frühzeitig "Rastermarken" in den Ring und der Steuersatz läuft rauh. Die benannte FSA Steuersätze sind ja nur eine Option, besonders die leichte Verfügbarkeit im Fachhandel ist ein echtes Argument. Aber wenn wir erstmal in der Spezifikation sind, kann man ja auch Alternativen a la CaneCreek usw ausloten. Ich finde aber, dass wir die Auswahl bei der Bestückung auf jeden Fall erhalten sollten!


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Und warum genau? Einer sagt "kein Problem" der andere sagt "Problem". Hatte bisher nur externe Lagerschalen am Rad - sehe aber nicht das Problem. Das Lager ist ja kein anderes und ob es nun drin oder draußen ist...?


Doch, da es sich um eine interne Schale im selben Steuerrohr handelt, sind es bei eine internen Lagerschale deutlich mehr und kleinere Kugeln als in der externen Version!


----------



## duc-mo (8. Juli 2014)

Warum stehen eigentlich nicht 120mm zur Wahl? Nicht das ich das gewählt hätte, aber gerade dadurch schließt man halt gute Gabeln wie die Reba aus...


----------



## johnny_knoe (8. Juli 2014)

0rcus schrieb:


> Fände es gut, wenn man das Rad auf 140er Gabel mit internem Steuersatzschalen auslegt wird. Dann könnte man auch 130er Gabeln mit externem Steuersatz verbauen, ohne das sich die Geo ändert.



Bei den anderen Abstimmungen habe ich mich aus Mangel aus Erfahrung rausgehalten, aber das hier hört sich schlüssig an. Daher -> 140 mm


----------



## nuts (8. Juli 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Warum stehen eigentlich nicht 120mm zur Wahl? Nicht das ich das gewählt hätte, aber gerade dadurch schließt man halt gute Gabeln wie die Reba aus...



Weil die Reba mit 130 - 150 mm Federweg Revelation heißt und dann ja perfekt zum Heck passt ?

(Reba und Revelation sind ja tatsächlich so gut wie identisch, nur ist die eine eben ein paar cm länger)


----------



## Evilius (8. Juli 2014)

mich erinnert diese Geschichte an Homer


----------



## nuts (8. Juli 2014)

johnny_knoe schrieb:


> Bei den anderen Abstimmungen habe ich mich aus Mangel aus Erfahrung rausgehalten, aber das hier hört sich schlüssig an. Daher -> 140 mm



Die Argumentation lässt sich ja auch für 150 mit internen Schalen führen. Dann kann man 140 ohne Geo-Änderung mit externen fahren.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Juli 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Warum stehen eigentlich nicht 120mm zur Wahl? Nicht das ich das gewählt hätte, aber gerade dadurch schließt man halt gute Gabeln wie die Reba aus...


Hier werden Gabeln mit aufwendigen Dämpfereinheiten und zum großen Teil 34er Standrohren angedacht, die auch gut ins Konzept passen. Da passt eine Reba irgendwie überhaupt nicht rein. Im Grunde ist das auch nur eine verkürzte Revelation und es gibt sie (Aftermarket) nur als RL und RLT, also mit der simplen MoCo. Ist zwar fahrbar, aber für das Konzept nicht zielführend. 
Ich fahre derzeit auch eine DT Swiss XMM 140, deren Dämpfung (auch nur Rebound und Lockout) ist besser als die Sektor mit Reba-MoCo die ich vorher mal gefahren bin. 
Und 120mm vorne? Echt jetzt?


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Im übrigen weiß ich langsam nicht mehr, was das bike noch von den ganzen 130mm Allmountain, die bereits existieren unterscheidet. Die bisher festgelegten Geo-Daten sind´s nicht. Der Gabelfederweg wird´s - wenn man das hier liest - auch nicht. Wo da jetzt der größere Fun-Faktor und bessere Abfahreigenschaften bleiben, keine Ahnung. Stabilere Felgen sollen´s dann am Ende bringen oder was?



Das Kind ist leider bei der Geoentscheidung schon in den Brunnen gefallen 
Für mich wäre ein spaßiges Trailbike ein Rad, das eine gemäßigte "Endurogeometrie" mit wenig eher straff ausgelegtem Federweg vereint. Jetzt machen wir anscheinend ein 08/15 Allmountain 



duc-mo schrieb:


> Warum stehen eigentlich nicht 120mm zur Wahl? Nicht das ich das gewählt hätte, aber gerade dadurch schließt man halt gute Gabeln wie die Reba aus...



Gegen 120mm Federweg hätte ich per se noch nicht mal was.
Gegen Gabeln in der Klasse einer Reba allerdings schon. Damit wären wir wieder bei den windigen Zahnstochern, die in jedem 08/15 Allmountain verbaut werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (8. Juli 2014)

Definitiv 130mm. Eine German Answer Flame bzw. die jeweils gewünschte Gabel runter traveln und gut ist.


----------



## bansaiman (8. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon echt zum lachen, was man hier lesen kann. Plötzlich sind 140-150mm "Enduro". Ein Enduro mit 140-150mm an der Front (und ohne 29er) wird doch gar nicht als solches Ernst genommen. Mit recht, da muss man nämlich mindestens 2 cm nochmal drauf schlagen.
> Das schlimme ist, dass es die 130mm Fraktion wegen 10mm Federweg Selbstaufbauern viel schwerer macht vernünftige Gabeln zu finden. Es gibt ja noch weitere Gabeln, die aber nur in 140 oder 150mm passen. Beispielsweise Bos Deville AM. Weiß nicht, weshalb man gerade den funktionalen Klassenprimus aus der Liste lässt.
> Hinzu kommt - wie schon geschrieben - dass man eine auf 140mm und internen Steuersatz ausgelegte Geo leicht auf exteren Lagerschale und 130mm Gabel anpassen könnte.
> Aber passt das Bike ruhig so an, dass möglichst wenig after-market-Gabeln passen
> Im übrigen weiß ich langsam nicht mehr, was das bike noch von den ganzen 130mm Allmountain, die bereits existieren unterscheidet. Die bisher festgelegten Geo-Daten sind´s nicht. Der Gabelfederweg wird´s - wenn man das hier liest - auch nicht. Wo da jetzt der größere Fun-Faktor und bessere Abfahreigenschaften bleiben, keine Ahnung. Stabilere Felgen sollen´s dann am Ende bringen oder was?




1) BOS DEville ist nicht der Klassenprimus :-D 

2) wegen 130m Gabeln: Die Fox 36 soll sogar noch weiter runtertravelbar sein, sprich 130mm lassen sich da OEM als auch vom Endnutzer abdecken. Die Mattoc ebenfalls. Offiziell 160-140mm bei 27,5 aber ein Nutzer fährt die auch erfolgreich mit 130mm.
Daher kannst du da unbesorgt sein.


----------



## hnx (8. Juli 2014)

Bei den alten Vans musste "nur" die Feder richtig abgetrennt werden, da gabs dann viele, die das Ding mit 100mm für DJ/4X genommen haben. Umbau der Pike ist auch kein Problem auf 130, bietet z.B. mountainbikes.net schon als fertiges Produkt an. Ich denke Alutech wird da aber auf Nummer sicher gehen und entweder ein OEM beauftragen oder sich sofort für eine passende Gabel ohne Umbau entscheiden.


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Juli 2014)

Mit den Umbauaktionen ist es so eine Sache: Wenn es diese nicht direkt vom Hersteller mit Freigabe für den gedachten Einsatzbereich gibt, dann lassen wir in der Regel davon. Am Ende des Tages verkaufen wir die Bikes mit unserem Namen drauf, wenn jetzt jemand zu Schaden kommt, weil ein manipuliertes Bauteil kaputt geht ist das Theater groß und keiner sieht sich in der Verantwortung.... Schönes Beispiel: wir lassen uns die Formula 35 mit 180mm bauen, aber nur unter der Vorgabe, dass es sich dabei nicht um eine Freeride Forke handelt, sondern um eine im Federweg verlängerte Enduro/Trail Gabel. Wer dann immer noch meint, er müsse damit irgendwelche Gaps/Drops etc. machen, tut halt auf eigene Gefahr und spielt mit seiner Gesundheit... 
Ähnlich ist es ii unserem Projekt: Wir begeben uns mit dem Bike aus dem Kastenwesen heraus, d.h. wir bedienen uns an Komponenten, die entweder ober- oder unterhalb des gedachten Einsatzzweckes entwickelt wurden, da eine vertretbare Lösung zu finden wird immer wieder unsere Aufgaben werden...


----------



## Slow (8. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Captain Slow - du bist etwas langsam
> Diese Sachlage wurde ja schon hinreichend im Nebenzimmer diskutiert.



Hehe okay, pardon!


----------



## nuts (8. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Für mich wäre ein spaßiges Trailbike ein Rad, eine gemäßigte "Endurogeometrie" mit wenig eher straff ausgelegtem Federweg vereint.



Wie sieht eine gemäßigte Endurogeometrie denn aus?


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Wie sieht eine gemäßigte Endurogeometrie denn aus?



für mich: LW 65,5-66,5°, SW 73-74°, Kettenstreben <= 430mm, Tretlagerhöhe >=350mm, "langer" Reach in Kombination mit üblichen Vorbaulängen <60mm

Wenn ich es ganz konkret für mich bauen müsste, dann würde ich das hier mit der 160mm-Gabel Geo nehmen, es etwas leichter machen, und 3-4 cm vom Federweg vorne und hinten abziehen.


----------



## nuts (8. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> für mich: LW 65,5-66,5°, SW 73-74°, Kettenstreben <= 430mm, Tretlagerhöhe >=350mm, "langer" Reach in Kombination mit üblichen Vorbaulängen <60mm



Die Innenlagerhöhe hast Du jetzt auf 160 mm bezogen, oder? Ansonsten kann ich die Abweichung aber nicht erkennen, die Deine These von oben unterstützt? (SW, Reach und Vorbau sind ja noch nicht festgelegt)


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Die Innenlagerhöhe hast Du jetzt auf 160 mm bezogen, oder? Ansonsten kann ich die Abweichung aber nicht erkennen, die Deine These von oben unterstützt? (SW, Reach und Vorbau sind ja noch nicht festgelegt)



160mm? Soviel Federweg wollen wir ja gar nicht.
Meine These ist, dass mir persönlich der LW ca. 1° zu steil ist und das Tretlager einen Tick zu tief. Kettenstrebenlänge passt so. 
Aber das ist eh Geschmackssache, also hier nicht weiter diskussionswürdig. Die Abstimmung ist ja schon gelaufen.
SW/Reach/Vorbau hab ich nur erwähnt, weil es zur Geometrie wesentlich dazugehört und du nach meiner Geovorstellung gefragt hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (8. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> 160mm? Soviel Federweg wollen wir ja gar nicht.
> Meine These ist, dass mir persönlich der LW ca. 1° zu steil ist und das Tretlager einen Tick zu tief. Kettenstrebenlänge passt so.
> Aber das ist eh Geschmackssache, also hier nicht weiter diskussionswürdig. Die Abstimmung ist ja schon gelaufen.
> SW/Reach/Vorbau hab ich nur erwähnt, weil es zur Geometrie wesentlich dazugehört und du nach meiner Geovorstellung gefragt hast



Na prima, dann kannst Du ja mit aussenliegenden Lagerschalen und/oder Winkelsteuersatz die optimale Geo zaubern. Jedem kann man es doch nicht recht machen. Ein individuell passendes Bike wird genau das sein, individuell passend. Damit wird aber der Markt zu klein. Ist doch klassen, wenn die Geo dann mit ein paar wenigen Änderungen und geringem Kapitaleinsatz auf das persönliche Optimum gebracht werden kann.


----------



## johnny_knoe (8. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Die Argumentation lässt sich ja auch für 150 mit internen Schalen führen. Dann kann man 140 ohne Geo-Änderung mit externen fahren.



Ich dachte das Bike soll um die 130mm Federweg bieten? Bei 140 bis 150mm geht das für meinen Geschmack doch schon wieder in Richtung Allmountain.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Juli 2014)

johnny_knoe schrieb:


> Ich dachte das Bike soll um die 130mm Federweg bieten? Bei 140 bis 150mm geht das für meinen Geschmack doch schon wieder in Richtung Allmountain.


130mm HINTEN
140-150 VORNE

Schon zig mal durchgekaut


----------



## Kharne (8. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Doch, da es sich um eine interne Schale im selben Steuerrohr handelt, sind es bei eine internen Lagerschale deutlich mehr und kleinere Kugeln als in der externen Version!



Nicht nur das, du hast sehr wenig Material an der Lagerschale selbst, die ist bei den FSA Teilen ausgeschlagen bevor die Lager den Geist aufgeben,


----------



## MeierSchaschlik (8. Juli 2014)

johnny_knoe schrieb:


> Ich dachte das Bike soll um die 130mm Federweg bieten? Bei 140 bis 150mm geht das für meinen Geschmack doch schon wieder in Richtung Allmountain.





Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> 130mm HINTEN
> 140-150 VORNE
> 
> Schon zig mal durchgekaut



Oder um es mit einem bestehen Modell auszudrücken: Nukeproof Mega TR. (http://www.nukeproof.com/products/frames/mega-tr/maga-tr-275-frame) Welches wir mit der Tretlagerabsenkung und den kürzeren Kettenstreben schon verfeinert haben.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2014)

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankentourer (8. Juli 2014)

Finde diese Wahl widerspricht allen Zielen - ein Trailbike braucht keine 150mm und für kleinere  Leute mit kürzeren Beinen find ich es nicht sinnvoll. Die Abgrenzung zum Enduro fehlt mir dann. Gabellänge ist keine Schwanzverlängerung und weder für Sprünge noch Mittelgebirge nötig.


----------



## melle89 (8. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wenn das 49er Steuerror kommt seit ihr mit interner Lagerschale alle 2-3 Monate am Steuersatz wechseln.


Kann mir jemand erklären was das Problem mit den 49 IC ist? ich habe damit keine direkte Erfahrung..


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2014)

melle89 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären was das Problem mit den 49 IC ist? ich habe damit keine direkte Erfahrung..



Halten wohl net soviel aus wie EC weil sie recht kleine Kügelchen haben, wegen dem eingeschränkten Durchmesser.
Aber deswegen ist 49mm dennoch das Maß der Möglichkeiten

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2014)

Frankentourer schrieb:


> Finde diese Wahl widerspricht allen Zielen - ein Trailbike braucht keine 150mm und für kleinere  Leute mit kürzeren Beinen find ich es nicht sinnvoll. Die Abgrenzung zum Enduro fehlt mir dann. Gabellänge ist keine Schwanzverlängerung und weder für Sprünge noch Mittelgebirge nötig.



Warte halt erstmal auf heute Abend ab. Wenn 140 rauskommt, dazu 49 EC, dann ist vom 130 bis 150 alles offen und jeder kann wie er will.

G.


----------



## melle89 (8. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Halten wohl net soviel aus wie EC weil sie recht kleine Kügelchen haben, wegen dem eingeschränkten Durchmesser.
> Aber deswegen ist 49mm dennoch das Maß der Möglichkeiten
> 
> G.


Macht sinn

Danke für die erklärung!


----------



## ONE78 (8. Juli 2014)

140 mit ec ware auch mein wunsch.
dann kriegt man bei na 130er mit ic nen steileren winkel und nen tieferes tretlager


----------



## H.B.O (8. Juli 2014)

130mm ! wer das ding enduromäßiger fahren will kann dann auch mit nem flacheren lenkwinkel bei 140mm leben. alles 100 mal diskutiert, dabei gibt es nichteinmal ein problem


----------



## Kerosin0815 (8. Juli 2014)

Übrigens soll das hier kein Rad fürs Stolperbiken usw werden.
Ein hohes Tretlager und ein flacher Lenkwinkel um die 66° finde ich in Anbetracht der Zielsetzung "wendiges Trailbike" nicht wirklich angebracht.


----------



## Kharne (8. Juli 2014)

melle89 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären was das Problem mit den 49 IC ist? ich habe damit keine direkte Erfahrung..



IC = Integrated Cup, Lagerschalen sind im Rahmen verschweißt/einlaminiert.
Du meinst ZS = ZeroStack, innenliegende, eingepresste Lagerschalen. Bei ZS49/40 haben die Lagerschalen kaum Fleisch und die LAger selbst sind zu klein dimensioniert -> Halten bestenfalls 2-3 Monate, wobei die Lagerschalen ausgeschlagen sind, bevor die Lager anfangen zu rasten.

Warum IC der letzte Mist ist, weiß jeder, der mal mit zu lockerem Steuersatz ne Runde unterwegs war, oder bei dem sich der Steuersatz auf nem Trail losgerüttett hat. Bei IC heißt es Lagersitz kaputt -> Rahmen schrott.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> IC = Integrated Cup, Lagerschalen sind im Rahmen verschweißt/einlaminiert.
> Du meinst ZS = ZeroStack, innenliegende, eingepresste Lagerschalen. Bei ZS49/40 haben die Lagerschalen kaum Fleisch und die LAger selbst sind zu klein dimensioniert -> Halten bestenfalls 2-3 Monate, wobei die Lagerschalen ausgeschlagen sind, bevor die Lager anfangen zu rasten.
> 
> Warum IC der letzte Mist ist, weiß jeder, der mal mit zu lockerem Steuersatz ne Runde unterwegs war, oder bei dem sich der Steuersatz auf nem Trail losgerüttett hat. Bei IC heißt es Lagersitz kaputt -> Rahmen schrott.


 
Das sie ZS meinte dachte ich mir auch, aber bleibt ja das Gleiche bei der Erklärung. Muß man sich halt eine 1 1/8 Zoll Gabel besorgen, dann ist ZS wieder in Ordnung.
Man war das noch einfach wo´s nur 1.5 und 1 1/8 gab 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2014)

Wo wäre denn das Problem, am Steuerrohr einfach oben 44mm und unten 56mm zu machen?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2014)

Dann ist man auf eine Höhe begrenzt...und es ist fürn Basti noch schwieriger alles, inkl. 29 (was ja er will), unter einen Hut zu bringen.

G.


----------



## Kharne (8. Juli 2014)

Es gibt auch für 56er Durchmesser aussen iiegende Schalen...


----------



## nuts (8. Juli 2014)

Hier ist das Ergebnis (allerdings nicht so eindeutig, wie es gerade beim Fußball aussieht):





Wir hatten insgesamt 1154 Stimmen, nach Aussortieren der mehrfachen Stimmen bleiben noch 1117 gültige Stimmen. Das Ergebnis ist ziemlich knapp ausgefallen: 40.7 % wünschen eine Auslegung der Geometrie auf 140 mm, 37.2 % auf 150 mm und lediglich 22.1 % eine auf 130 mm. Nach der Entscheidung über den Reach werden wir final festlegen, ob dabei eine externe oder intere Lagerschale als Maß gilt, oder nicht. Tendenziell wäre es aber wohl sinnvoll, 140 mm mit externer Schale zu nehmen, denn dann können all jene, die sich 150 mm gewünscht haben, diese ohne Änderung der Geometrie mit flach bauenden Schalen zu fahren. Nächste Option: 150 mm und externe Schale würden zu 66.5° LW und -16 mm Innenlagerhöhe führen. Auf der anderen Seite könnte jemand eine 130er Gabel verbauen und damit 67.5° Lenkwinkel und -24 mm Innenlagerhöhe erzielen.


----------



## bastie77 (8. Juli 2014)

140mm mit externer Schale klingt gut.
Wobei man ja überlegen (abstimmen?) könnte ob für die kleineren Rahmengrößen nicht vielleicht 140 mit interner Schale besser wäre.

VG Sebastian


----------



## Kharne (8. Juli 2014)

@nuts:
IC? Ganz sicher? Ich glaube wenn ihr mit integrierten Steuersätzen anfangt könnt ihr das Projekt direkt begraben.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2014)

Finde das Ergebnis ansich eindeutig genug, da die 130er Stimmen ja zu den nicht 150er Stimmen (=140er Stimmen ) gezählt weden müßten, hätte man nur zwischen den beiden wählen können.

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Juli 2014)

Zu den Lagerschalen, hier unter- bzw überschneiden sich die Bezeichnungen der Hersteller. Für uns gilt:
IC= internal cup= Steuersatz mit separater Lagerschale, Lager liegt innerhalb des Steuerrohrs (auch ZS= zerostack oder semi integrated genannt)
EC= external cup= ebenfalls mit separater Lagerschale, Lager liegt extern, ausserhalb des Steuerrohrs.
IHS= integrated headset= die Lagersitze werden in das Steuerrohr eingearbeitet, die Lager nur eingelegt, sehr oft bei Carbonrennrädern. Ein solcher Steuersatz steht nicht zur Debatte!!!


----------



## nuts (8. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> @nuts:
> IC? Ganz sicher? Ich glaube wenn ihr mit integrierten Steuersätzen anfangt könnt ihr das Projekt direkt begraben.



Siehe Post von Basti über mir. Wie gesagt, das ist eine Option. Im Rahmen laufende Lager aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (8. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Klarstellung des Vokabulars


----------



## Plumpssack (8. Juli 2014)

Erst war ich vom Ergebnis enttäuscht, weil ich finde, dass zu viel Federweg vorne das simple Konzept über den Haufen wirft, aber das hier wäre mein Traumbike:


nuts schrieb:


> Nächste Option: 150 mm und externe Schale würden zu 66.5° LW und -16 mm Innenlagerhöhe führen. Auf der anderen Seite könnte jemand eine *130er Gabel verbauen und damit 67.5° Lenkwinkel und -24 mm Innenlagerhöhe* erzielen.


----------



## foreigner (9. Juli 2014)

Na, da haben wir ja die Kurve nochmal vor den 130ern gekratzt.
Heißt ja jetzt eigentlich Auslegung auf 150 intern und 140 extern. 

Aber mal zum Steuerrohr: Was soll denn der Schmarrn mit dem 2 mal 49mm. Wir bauen doch kein Bike für Doppelbrückengabeln mit 1 1/8 Gabelschaft, sondern für "normale", moderne Tapered-Gabeln. Also ganz klar: 44 / 56er Steuerohr. Es gibt auch für 56er Maß außen liegende Schalen und man hat auch bei den internen einen super-stabilen Steuersatz. 
Also warum denn nicht 44/56 ? Und jetzt nicht wegen 50g ankommen!


----------



## foreigner (9. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Hier ist das Ergebnis ...
> Tendenziell wäre es aber wohl sinnvoll, 140 mm mit externer Schale zu nehmen, denn dann können all jene, die sich 150 mm gewünscht haben, diese ohne Änderung der Geometrie mit flach bauenden Schalen zu fahren.



Als 150mm Wähler wünsche ich mir ganz klar diese Variante. Das für meinen Geschmack eh schon zu hohe Tretlager mit der 150er Gabel noch höher legen ist keine Option !


----------



## Plumpssack (9. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Als 150mm Wähler wünsche ich mir ganz klar diese Variante. Das für meinen Geschmack eh schon zu hohe Tretlager mit der 150er Gabel noch höher legen ist keine Option !



Ich habe das so verstanden, dass man die 140mm Variante mit external Cup dann auch mit 150mm Gabel und external Cup fahren könnte, was dann zu 66.5° LW und -16 mm Innenlagerhöhe führen würde. Natürlich kann man auch einen ZS Steuersatz nehmen um 150mm zu fahren, ohne die Geo zu verändern..?
Gleichzeitig ginge auch noch diese Version: 130er Gabel verbauen und damit 67.5° Lenkwinkel und -24 mm Innenlagerhöhe.

Also zusammengefasst ergibt die 140mm external Cup Variante diese Möglichkeiten:
-140mm, external Cup, Standardgeo
-150mm, ZS Steuersatz, Standardgeo
-130mm, external Cup, 67,5° und 24mm BB Drop
-140mm, ZS Steuersatz, 67,5° und 24mm BB Drop

Oder hab ich's falsch verstanden?

Edit:
Vielleicht verdeutlicht das hier nochmal die Steuersatzvariationen:
http://cdn.hopetechnology.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/HOPE-HEADSET-FITTING-CHART.pdf
Das, was ich "external Cup" nenne, nennen die "traditional".


----------



## foreigner (9. Juli 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich habe das so verstanden, dass man die 140mm Variante mit external Cup dann auch mit 150mm Gabel und external Cup fahren könnte, was dann zu 66.5° LW und -16 mm Innenlagerhöhe führen würde. Natürlich kann man auch einen ZS Steuersatz nehmen um 150mm zu fahren, ohne die Geo zu verändern..?
> Gleichzeitig ginge auch noch diese Version: 130er Gabel verbauen und damit 67.5° Lenkwinkel und -24 mm Innenlagerhöhe.
> 
> Also zusammengefasst ergibt die 140mm external Cup Variante diese Möglichkeiten:
> ...



Ja, sorry, du liegst richtig. Ich hatte nuts falsch verstanden. 
So wie du das hier schreibst (und nuts ja auch), ist es mir auch sehr recht.
Alles gut, hab´s nur falsch verstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (9. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Nuts hat von 2 verschiedenen Varianten gesprochen. Aber die Variante, die du hier beschreibst, ist mir die deutlich liebere von den beiden.


Ich denke auch, dass diese Variante, via der 4 Optionen, jeden zufriedenstellen sollte.


----------



## foreigner (9. Juli 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass diese 4 Optionen jeden zufriedenstellen sollten.


Hab mich gerade korrigiert. Siehe oben.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ..... Es gibt auch für 56er Maß außen liegende Schalen.......


 
Zähl mal auf 

G.


----------



## tobsinger (9. Juli 2014)

Was ausser der preis spricht gegen einen cane creek angle set?
Gibbet in
zs44/zs56 und zs44/ec56 Dann kann jeder fahren was er will.

edith: ZS44/zs56 ist nicht für tapered gabeln....also gibts nur EC56.


----------



## Rick7 (9. Juli 2014)

Ergebnis passt soweit. zumindest sind 80% gegen 150 mm 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Muß man sich halt eine 1 1/8 Zoll Gabel besorgen...
> G.


Hast du das momentan mal versucht? Ist nahezu unmöglich geworden. Wird doch alles nur noch tapered only angeboten.


----------



## foreigner (9. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zähl mal auf
> 
> G.


OK da gibt´s ganz schön wenig. Aber welche gibt´s denn für 49 unten und integriert für tapered Gabel ?


----------



## Kharne (9. Juli 2014)

FSA. Die haben sogar ZS44/40 im Angebot. Hält noch länger als der ZS49/40


----------



## foreigner (9. Juli 2014)

Ich gebe euch recht, es gibt tatsächlich quasi keine EC56 Steuersätze. Eigentlich bescheuert, sonst wäre man fein raus. Aber zs49/40 ist echt nicht schön.


----------



## Jierdan (9. Juli 2014)

Wie man so halt dem Fanes das Wasser abgräbt...


----------



## Scili (9. Juli 2014)

Die Werbung nachdem nur "Wasser" im Kommentar erwähnt wurde... lach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> FSA. Die haben sogar ZS44/40 im Angebot. Hält noch länger als der ZS49/40





Ich würd halt was nehmen, wo man einen ZS Steuersatz und eine tapered Gabel rein kriegt. Die depperten Gabeln sind momentan Mode und 1 1/8 stirbt wohl aus. Kann man toll finden oder nicht, ist aber einfach so. Deswegen 56mm unten. 
Alles kann man eh nicht haben. 
Nimmt man 44mm, gibt es zwar eine große Auswahl an Steuersätzen, aber für tapered geht nur EC. Bei 49mm dasselbe Spiel. (Ich ignoriere hier bewusst irgendwelche verbastelten Steuersätze mit lächerlichen Micro-Lägerchen - den FSA Gravity hab ich selbst mal gehabt und war wenig begeistert.)
Nimmt man dagegen 56mm gibt's halt keinen EC Steuersatz außer dem Cane Creek Angle Set. Positiv daran: man kriegt einen Winkelsteuersatz und eine tapered Gabel elegant unter. Hat ja auch was in Puncto Flexibilität beim individuellen Aufbau.


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Juli 2014)

Leude Leude,
kein Mensch will ZS40/49! Man nimmt ein stinknormales Steuerrohr mit durchgehend 49mm Innendurchmesser und baut sich ein, was man möchte!
Es gibt für oben/unten:
ec/ec
ic/ic
ec/ic
ic/ec
für tapered, 1 1/8" oder 1.5" , also ne janz entspannte Situation, da wird jeder fündig!


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Juli 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Wie man so halt dem Fanes das Wasser abgräbt...


Versteh ich nicht, erklär mal!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Juli 2014)

Was habt ihr Stefan gegeben dass der ein durchgehendes Steuerrohr zeichnet?
Das Konische baut er doch schon seit der Fanes nahezu überall ein und das wurde auch beim ICB 1.0 als D x und nicht verhandelbar, obwohl viele das durchgehende Rohr haben wollten.

Ich glaube er will damit sagen dass das 140mm Federweg im Gegensatz zu 130 viel zu sehr Enduro sind...


----------



## Kharne (9. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich gebe euch recht, es gibt tatsächlich quasi keine EC56 Steuersätze. Eigentlich bescheuert, sonst wäre man fein raus. Aber zs49/40 ist echt nicht schön.



Das neue Nomad wurde doch mit aussen liegenden Schalen bei 56er Rohr gezeigt, oder? Oder war ein AngleSet?

Ansonsten kriegt man EC56 bestimmt bei WorksComponents oder Hope, wenn man lieb fragt


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Was habt ihr Stefan gegeben dass der ein durchgehendes Steuerrohr zeichnet?
> Das Konische baut er doch schon seit der Fanes nahezu überall ein und das wurde auch beim ICB 1.0 als D x und nicht verhandelbar, obwohl viele das durchgehende Rohr haben wollten.


Der weiß noch nichts von seinem Glück;-) Aber mal ehrlich, hätten wir es schon im ICB1 gemacht, dann hätte man diese unsäglichen Spacertürme bei den großen Rahmen recht elegant umgehen können....
@Stefan.Stark: Sollte sich das in der MOPF wiederfinden, denke bitte an den Urheber;-)


----------



## foreigner (9. Juli 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Wie man so halt dem Fanes das Wasser abgräbt...



Mit einer 140er Gabel gräbt man dem 170er Fanes, das auch gerne mal Serienmäßig mit 180er Fox kam das Wasser ab.  Genau.


----------



## foreigner (9. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Das neue Nomad wurde doch mit aussen liegenden Schalen bei 56er Rohr gezeigt, oder? Oder war ein AngleSet?
> 
> Ansonsten kriegt man EC56 bestimmt bei WorksComponents oder Hope, wenn man lieb fragt


Nomad hat 44 / 49 er Steuerrohr.


----------



## Jierdan (9. Juli 2014)

Genau, ist mir zu viel Enduro. Und für 180mm Fox vorne würde ich eher zum Sennes greifen... Aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (9. Juli 2014)

Haben voll-integrierte Lagerschalen sonst noch Nachteile außer dem Punkt, daß ausgeschlagener Lagersitz = Rahmen kaputt bedeutet bzw. schlagen die Lagerschalen schneller aus als z.B. bei EC?


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Juli 2014)

wir werden keinen voll integrierten Steuersatz verwenden!!!!
wir werden keinen voll integrierten Steuersatz verwenden!!!!
wir werden keinen voll integrierten Steuersatz verwenden!!!!
wir werden keinen voll integrierten Steuersatz verwenden!!!!


----------



## Kharne (9. Juli 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Haben voll-integrierte Lagerschalen sonst noch Nachteile außer dem Punkt, daß ausgeschlagener Lagersitz = Rahmen kaputt bedeutet bzw. schlagen die Lagerschalen schneller aus als z.B. bei EC?



Ist das nicht schon beschissen genug?


----------



## XtremeHunter (9. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> wir werden keinen voll integrierten Steuersatz verwenden!!!!
> wir werden keinen voll integrierten Steuersatz verwenden!!!!
> wir werden keinen voll integrierten Steuersatz verwenden!!!!
> wir werden keinen voll integrierten Steuersatz verwenden!!!!



Größer, öfter, offensichtlicher! Das ist das IBC, die Schritte: lesen, denken, schreiben funktionieren nicht immer optimal.

Zum Ergebnis:
Schade, dass die Tendenz zu so viel Federweg geht - hätte mir auch ein Rad gewünscht, dass sich deutlicher vom Teibun abgrenzt.
Mal sehen, was mit der finalen Geometrie rauskommt, wenn man eine 130er Gabel verbaut.


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Juli 2014)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Größer, öfter, offensichtlicher! Das ist das IBC, die Schritte: lesen, denken, schreiben funktionieren nicht immer optimal.
> 
> Zum Ergebnis:
> Schade, dass die Tendenz zu so viel Federweg geht - hätte mir auch ein Rad gewünscht, dass sich deutlicher vom Teibun abgrenzt.
> Mal sehen, was mit der finalen Geometrie rauskommt, wenn man eine 130er Gabel verbaut.


Die Teibun wird für 2015 umkonstruiert und sich deutlich vom ICB absetzen! Abgesehen davon ist das ganze Konzept des ICB inkl Hinterbau, Geo usw auch mit der jetzigen Teibun wenig vergleichbar.


----------



## XtremeHunter (9. Juli 2014)

Hab eh grade ne Fanes bestellt, die zugehörige zur grünen Teibun. ;-)
Aber gut zu Wissen.

Ich bin gespannt, wo es hingeht mit dem ICB2.0.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fußpilz (9. Juli 2014)

Was gäbe es gegen ein 44/49 Steuerrohr einzuwenden, wenn es konisch sein soll? 
Ansonsten wäre ich auch für 49mm durchgehend.
Via der Hope pick n mix Steuersätze gibt es eh alles was man braucht, unabhängig davon, was für ein Steuerrohr verwendet wird.


----------



## Plumpssack (9. Juli 2014)

fußpilz schrieb:


> Was gäbe es gegen ein 44/49 Steuerrohr einzuwenden, wenn es konisch sein soll?
> Ansonsten wäre ich auch für 49mm durchgehend.
> Via der Hope pick n mix Steuersätze gibt es eh alles was man braucht, unabhängig davon, was für ein Steuerrohr verwendet wird.



44/49 halte ich auch für eine gute Möglichkeit. Da kann man über Hope oder Canecreek Steuersätze alles bekommen:
44ic/49ec
44ec/49ec
44ic/49ic

Das wäre dann möglich:


Plumpssack schrieb:


> Also zusammengefasst ergibt die 140mm external Cup Variante diese Möglichkeiten:
> -140mm, external Cup, Standardgeo
> -150mm, ZS Steuersatz, Standardgeo
> -130mm, external Cup, 67,5° und 24mm BB Drop
> -140mm, ZS Steuersatz, 67,5° und 24mm BB Drop



Und der Canecreek Angleset passt auch.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Juli 2014)

Wo ist denn jetzt der gravierende Unterschied ob der Rahmen auf 130 oder 140mm ausgelegt wird? Das einzige was sich dadurch wirklich ändert ist der Stack, und da dürften, zumindest ab Größe M aufwärts, 10mm den Bock nicht fett machen. Dafür sind im Zweifel mehr hochwertige Gabeln verfügbar. Warum machen 10mm mehr Federweg in der Front das Bike "zu sehr zum Enduro?"
Hättet ihr lieber ne 130mm Revelation in der Front als ne 140mm Pike, nur weil die Pike ja "Enduro" ist?


----------



## XtremeHunter (9. Juli 2014)

Was ist mit Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe?

Eine 130er Pike geht doch auch, eine "weiche" Revelation würde ich nicht fahren wollen.


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Juli 2014)

Wir machen nichts mit Hope!!!!
Wir machen nichts mit Hope!!!!
Wir machen nichts mit Hope!!!!
Wir machen nichts mit Hope!!!!
und nein, auch kein Phil Wood, Chris King und wie sie alle heißen! Bei den zu verwendenden Bauteilen arbeiten wir ausschließlich mit Anbietern, die auch das OEM Geschaft bedienen und es uns somit ermöglichen, das Community Bike zu einem aktzeptablen Preis zu bringen. Wobei es sicherlich mal interessant wäre, zu testen, ob ein mit Edelsparts bestücktes ICB seinem volksnahen Geschwisterchen weg fährt...


----------



## Kharne (9. Juli 2014)

Oha, ab jetzt gibbet 100%ig klare Ansagen. Find ick jut


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Juli 2014)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Was ist mit Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe?
> 
> Eine 130er Pike geht doch auch, eine "weiche" Revelation würde ich nicht fahren wollen.


Es geht hier um die Gabellänge auf die der Rahmen ausgelegt wird. Die Abstimmung sagt 140mm. Also bekommt der Rahmen die abgestimmten 67° und öhm, -24mm?, mit der 140er Gabel. Wären 130mm gewählt worden hätte Stefan ihn mit 130mm, 67° und -24mm gezeichnet. Wo ist der Unterschied? Richtig, 10mm Stack, evtl minmal anderer Nachlauf und Radstand.


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Juli 2014)

Ich denke, wir sollten sowas wie die zehn Gebote erstellen, sonst sterbe ich noch furchtbar tot:
1. verbaue keinen Steuersatz mit, im Rahmen, integrierten Lagersitzen.
2. verbaue keine Komponenten von Edelschmieden aus dem Nachrüstbereich.
3. to be continued


----------



## XtremeHunter (9. Juli 2014)

@Lt.AnimalMother :Ok, das ist richtig.
Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass auch 130mm zum Trail ballern völlig ausreichend sind. Was bringen die 10mm mehr Federweg in dem Einsatzbereich?
Egal ob 130 oder 140mm. Die Pike (jetzt mal als Beispiel) ist frei so nicht verfügbar, es müsste eh eine angepasste Version verbaut werden. Bei der 150er ist das wieder was anderes.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Der weiß noch nichts von seinem Glück;-) Aber mal ehrlich, hätten wir es schon im ICB1 gemacht, dann hätte man diese unsäglichen Spacertürme bei den großen Rahmen recht elegant umgehen können....
> @Stefan.Stark: Sollte sich das in der MOPF wiederfinden, denke bitte an den Urheber;-)



Jaja, und mir wollte man schon den Mund verbieten, immer wenn ich beim ICB 1 von durchgehend 1.5 geredet hab 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (9. Juli 2014)

Der arme Chris kann doch nix dafür. Und seine Steuersätze halten wenigstens, oder?



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Wir machen nichts mit Hope!!!!
> Wir machen nichts mit Hope!!!!
> Wir machen nichts mit Hope!!!!
> Wir machen nichts mit Hope!!!!
> und nein, auch kein Phil Wood, Chris King und wie sie alle heißen! Bei den zu verwendenden Bauteilen arbeiten wir ausschließlich mit Anbietern, die auch das OEM Geschaft bedienen und es uns somit ermöglichen, das Community Bike zu einem aktzeptablen Preis zu bringen. Wobei es sicherlich mal interessant wäre, zu testen, ob ein mit Edelsparts bestücktes ICB seinem volksnahen Geschwisterchen weg fährt...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2014)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Ergebnis passt soweit. zumindest sind 80% gegen 150 mm
> 
> 
> Hast du das momentan mal versucht? Ist nahezu unmöglich geworden. Wird doch alles nur noch tapered only angeboten.



Das ist zumindest für die Kompletträder nicht so das Problem. Aber wer keine hat und was dickes will, der ist wohl etwas auf Glück angewiesen. Bei deutschen Läden wirds da dann ganz eng.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Was ausser der preis spricht gegen einen cane creek angle set?
> Gibbet in
> zs44/zs56 und zs44/ec56 Dann kann jeder fahren was er will.
> 
> edith: ZS44/zs56 ist nicht für tapered gabeln....also gibts nur EC56.



Wer will sich schon mir den Problemen einen Winkelsteuersatzes auseinandersetzen, wenn er den Winkel nicht verstelle will 
Abgesehen davon hab ich den Zuhause liegen, weils der einzige in dem Maß ist und ich verdammt mich dafür entscheiden mußte, weil ich dieses 56 unten am neuen Rahmen hab  

Gäbe es die Auswahl wie bei 1.5 wäre sicher 44/56 der beste Standard und endlich mal einer für alles.

G.


----------



## foreigner (9. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir sollten sowas wie die zehn Gebote erstellen, sonst sterbe ich noch furchtbar tot:
> 1. verbaue keinen Steuersatz mit, im Rahmen, integrierten Lagersitzen.
> 2. verbaue keine Komponenten von Edelschmieden aus dem Nachrüstbereich.
> 3. to be continued


3. Wir bauen alles so wie foreigner es gerne hätte.


----------



## bonzoo (9. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir sollten sowas wie die zehn Gebote erstellen, sonst sterbe ich noch furchtbar tot:
> 1. verbaue keinen Steuersatz mit, im Rahmen, integrierten Lagersitzen.
> 2. verbaue keine Komponenten von Edelschmieden aus dem Nachrüstbereich.
> 3. to be continued



3. Wir akzeptieren "Wahlergebnisse"


----------



## Plumpssack (9. Juli 2014)

Jedenfalls lassen sich für Leute, die das Rahmenset kaufen wollen, egal was bei dem Steuerrohr rauskommt, durch Hope und Canecreek alle Steuersatzkombinationen fahren.


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Juli 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> 3. Wir akzeptieren "Wahlergebnisse"





foreigner schrieb:


> 3. Wir bauen alles so wie foreigner es gerne hätte.


3. wer frech wird, bekommt Trailverbot nach süddeutschem Vorbild


----------



## Kharne (9. Juli 2014)

@supurb-bicycles:
Du gehtst vorne raus mit dem 2m langen Maßband und misst alle 10cm?


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> @supurb-bicycles:
> Du gehtst vorne raus mit dem 2m langen Maßband und misst alle 10cm?


Du kennst die Lenkerbreiten 2015 noch nicht, die Marketing Maschinerie (gesponsort von Jagd&Forst) läuft schon;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (9. Juli 2014)

Noch breiter oder wieder zurück zu 90er CC Tugenden mit 45cm?


----------



## Jierdan (9. Juli 2014)

2m breit mit Option auf Vollernter mit Lenkerklemmung.


----------



## Plumpssack (9. Juli 2014)

Um nochmal was zum Thema beizutragen: Soll dann über 140mm EC oder IC Geo/Steuerrohr abgestimmt werden, oder wie läuft das ab?


----------



## tobsinger (9. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wer will sich schon mir den Problemen einen Winkelsteuersatzes auseinandersetzen, wenn er den Winkel nicht verstelle will
> Abgesehen davon hab ich den Zuhause liegen, weils der einzige in dem Maß ist und ich verdammt mich dafür entscheiden mußte, weil ich dieses 56 unten am neuen Rahmen hab
> 
> Gäbe es die Auswahl wie bei 1.5 wäre sicher 44/56 der beste Standard und endlich mal einer für alles.
> ...



ich gehöre normal nicht zu den 'ich habe einen Rechtschreibfehler gefunden!!!'- Typen, aber ich habe wirklich Schwierigkeiten Deinen Beitrag zu verstehen  

Du hast also einen Winkelsteuersatz zu Hause liegen, nutzt ihn aber nicht?!

Wollte alutech nicht mal selber einen Winkelsteuersatz herausbringen? Was ist daraus geworden?
Wäre doch jetzt der richtige Moment, mit einem perfekten Steuersatz rauszukommen passend zum neuen Trailbike...oder?!


----------



## tobsinger (9. Juli 2014)

ich seh schon die antwort:

Alutech bringt keinen Steuersatz raus, solange ich Produktmanager bin!!!
Alutech bringt keinen Steuersatz raus, solange ich Produktmanager bin!!!
Alutech bringt keinen Steuersatz raus, solange ich Produktmanager bin!!!
Alutech bringt keinen Steuersatz raus, solange ich Produktmanager bin!!!
Alutech bringt keinen Steuersatz raus, solange ich Produktmanager bin!!!


----------



## foreigner (9. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> 3. wer frech wird, bekommt Trailverbot nach süddeutschem Vorbild


Och, man kann´s ja mal probieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (9. Juli 2014)

Dieses ganze Rumgereite auf 10mm mehr oder weniger Federweg ist doch total theoretisch und damit albern. Es gibt Gabeln, die nutzen den Federweg ganz, andere nicht. Wiederum gibt es Gabeln mit mehr Federweg, als angegeben (z.B. Lyrik) und andere mit weniger (z.B. Deville). Am Ende entscheidet nur die Einbauhöhe über die Geometrie. Sogar die Reifenhöhe bringt ein paar mm Unterschied. Über die Performance entscheiden viel mehr Kennlinie, Dämpfung und Setup.


----------



## PamA2013 (9. Juli 2014)

Ich finds echt spannend, dass hier alle das bike mit tendentiell mehr federweg aufbauen wollen... Das teil soll doch eine Trailrakete sein und kein all mountain mix. Wenn man mehr federweg braucht, dann doch eher hinten sprich 130 vorne und 140 hinten Und nicht umgekehrt.
Ich bin eindeutig für 140 ZS und 130 EC. Ich denke 130mm sind vollkommen ausreichend wenn man z.B. eine Pike verbaut. und 150 zu 130 finde ich ziemlich abwegig.
entweder man stützt sich voll auf den lenker damit man vorne ausnutzt oder man machts voll weich, dann fährts bergauf kacke.
Vlt muss man das nochmal abstimmen welche von den 2 Varianten erwünscht ist. Für mich auf jedenfall lieber 140 ZS.
Zum thema Steuersatz finde ich CaneCreek eine gelungene sache, aber kein AngleSet. Dann lieber den Hinterbau so auslegen dass man den mit offset buchsen fahren kann für alle die es gern tief und flach haben. Wer dann noch flacher will kann sich ja dann 140 EC einbauen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Juli 2014)

Also ich hab lieber vorne einen Stück mehr Federweg als hinten. Bergab bin ich im Zweifel vorne tiefer im SAG als hinten, und es ist definitiv besser vorne ein wenig mehr Sicherheit zu haben als hinten. Im HT kann man vorne auch gut 120-140 brauchen obwohl hinten nix federt, müsste dann ja erst recht Mist sein, oder wie?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ich gehöre normal nicht zu den 'ich habe einen Rechtschreibfehler gefunden!!!'- Typen, aber ich habe wirklich Schwierigkeiten Deinen Beitrag zu verstehen
> 
> Du hast also einen Winkelsteuersatz zu Hause liegen, nutzt ihn aber nicht?!
> 
> ...




  ...stimmt. Man sollte die Sätze net 3 mal ändern während man sie schreibt...und dann noch den richtigen Buchstaben auf der Tastatur treffen 
Nutze ihn noch net, weil der Rahmen erst morgen oder übermorgen kommt. Dann auch nur wenn ich den cm oder einen etwas steileren Winkel wirklich brauche. Kann ich noch nicht einschätzen.

G.


----------



## PamA2013 (9. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Also ich hab lieber vorne einen Stück mehr Federweg als hinten. Bergab bin ich im Zweifel vorne tiefer im SAG als hinten, und es ist definitiv besser vorne ein wenig mehr Sicherheit zu haben als hinten. Im HT kann man vorne auch gut 120-140 brauchen obwohl hinten nix federt, müsste dann ja erst recht Mist sein, oder wie?



Das ist dann wohl eine Frage von fahrstil, ich steh immer gleich im SAG egal ob bergab oder bergauf. das Vorderrad aus dem weg zu bewegen ist recht einfach, bei hohem tempo das hinterrad zu entlasten auf wurzeln eher nicht.

Wenn du vorne mehr im Sag stehst, heißt das, dass du beim bergabfahren deine geo relativ zur ausgangslage verschlechterst. Sprich steiler LW, meiner Meinung nach sollte doch wohl eher das gegenteil der fall sein, dass du hinten ein bisschen tiefer drin stehst, damit du nicht auf jeder Wurzel das vorderrad hochgedrückt kriegst oder gar über den lenker gehst ob des steileren lenkwinkels.


----------



## Plumpssack (9. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Also ich hab lieber vorne einen Stück mehr Federweg als hinten. Bergab bin ich im Zweifel vorne tiefer im SAG als hinten, und es ist definitiv besser vorne ein wenig mehr Sicherheit zu haben als hinten. Im HT kann man vorne auch gut 120-140 brauchen obwohl hinten nix federt, müsste dann ja erst recht Mist sein, oder wie?


Ich finde mehr Federweg hinten deutlich harmonischer und es gibt viel mehr Traktion am Hinterrad und Druck auf dem Vorderrad wenn man hinten tiefer im SAG steht (siehe DH Bikes).

Der Vergleich mit Hardtails hinkt meines Erachtens, da sehe ich die Federgabel eher as eine Art Puffer. Ein Fully Fahrwerk ist für mich vom Fahrverhalten her nicht mit der Federgabel an einem Hardtail vergleichbar, sprich in dem Sinne ist es erst recht Mist, ja.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Juli 2014)

Nur soll das Bike, um das es hier geht, eben kein plüschiges Heck haben das auch noch das letzte Quentchen Traktion raus holt wie ein DH-Bike oder Enduro. Das Ding soll straff sein und möglichst viel Popp haben. So verstehe ich es jedenfalls. Quasi Hardtailspass mit Fullykomfort. Vielleicht versteht ich da ja auch was falsch.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2014)

Also da wo man Federweg braucht, da ist es besser vorne mehr zu haben. 

G.


----------



## PamA2013 (9. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also da wo man Federweg braucht, da ist es besser vorne mehr zu haben.
> 
> G.



Kannst du das auch begründen?



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nur soll das Bike, um das es hier geht, eben kein plüschiges Heck haben das auch noch das letzte Quentchen Traktion raus holt wie ein DH-Bike oder Enduro. Das Ding soll straff sein und möglichst viel Popp haben. So verstehe ich es jedenfalls. Quasi Hardtailspass mit Fullykomfort. Vielleicht versteht ich da ja auch was falsch.



Jap. pop und spaßig, deswegen auch nicht 150 an der front. 130 im heck machen mit sicherheit kein plüschiges fahrwerk. Aber so wie isch das sehe war die rede von einem Trailbike mit Enduro genen. Und keinem All mountain mit hardtail genen. Wofür ist federung gut wenn nicht traktion?
Ich sehe nur nachteile in mehr Federweg vorne, warum habe ich ja bereits weiter oben geschrieben. Ich lasse mich allerdings auch von was anderem überzeugen


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Kannst du das auch begründen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als Beispiel, du wirst bei gleichem Fahrkönnen mit 200mm am Heck und 150mm an der Front, ein Rad mit 150mm am Heck und 200mm an der Front, im verblockten Gelände, net lang vor dir haben. So schnell schaust du garnet ist dir des aus dem Sichtfeld vor dir verschwunden 

Oder anders ausgedrückt, bei gleichem Federweg vorne und hinten.
Man kann mit einem superschlecht eingestellten Heck und einer supergut eingestellten Federgabel immer noch sicher und richtig schnell unterwegs sein. Aber mit dem besten Heck der Welt, dafür eine maximal miesen Federgabel, wirste nur am Rudern sein um Stürze zu vermeiden.

Also vorne wichtiger wie hinten....meine Meinung und Erfahrung.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PamA2013 (9. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Als Beispiel, du wirst bei gleichem Fahrkönnen mit 200mm am Heck und 150mm an der Front, ein Rad mit 150mm am Heck und 200mm an der Front, im verblockten Gelände, net lang vor dir haben. So schnell schaust du garnet ist dir des aus dem Sichtfeld vor dir verschwunden
> 
> Oder anders ausgedrückt, bei gleichem Federweg vorne und hinten.
> Man kann mit einem superschlecht eingestellten Heck und einer supergut eingestellten Federgabel immer noch sicher und richtig schnell unterwegs sein. Aber mit dem besten Heck der Welt, dafür eine maximal miesen Federgabel, wirste nur am Rudern sein um Stürze zu vermeiden.
> ...



War jetzt argumentativ nicht viel dabei, außer halt eben deiner Erfahrungen, die ich mal für dahingestellt halte. Und weiter vorne hat auch schon jemand geschrieben, DH bikes haben tendentiell mehr am Heck als vorne. Nicht Grundlos, außerdem ist ein bike mit 5 cm unterschied von vorne nach hinten eher hypothetisch. Ich bin nis jetzt ausschließlich bikes gefahren die vorne weniger als hinten hatten und ich halte den umgekehrten fall auch wie gesagt für unlogisch.
Damit man mit 200 vorne und 150 hinten in einem massiven Wurzelfeld tatsächlich schneller ist, muss man sich stark nach vorne werfen. Das mag in steilem gelände evtl noch klappen, im Flachen wird es dich allerdings total zerreißen, weil du dann um dein tempo zu halt das gewicht übers hinterrad bringen musst. da nützen dir die 200 vorne dann auch nicht mehr all zu viel.

Gegen die zweite Aussage spricht jetzt auch noch, dass man tendentiell am Dämpfer mehr einstellen kann als an der Gabel. Und ich auch noch keine schreie nach Low und highspeed rebound an der Gabel gehört habe.
Zweifelsohne ist traktion vorne wichtiger als hinten, aber sobald es knallt ist hinten Federweg wichtiger als vorne. Federweg ist auch nicht gleich Traktion.

Man kann auch hier beim Spring Calculator von CaneCreek recht schön sehen dass die gewichtsverteilung je nach fahrstil zu 65% bis 75% überm heck liegt, was folglich auch nahelegt, dass da der größere Federweg sinn macht, weil vorne durch die relativ geringere belastung im verhältniss auch leichter ausweichen kann ohne federweg zu nutzen, sprich front anheben.


----------



## Pilatus (9. Juli 2014)

jetzt sind wir aber im Bereich des Fahrtstils angekommen. Da macht es nur noch wenig Sinn zu diskutieren.
Ich hab es auch so verstanden, dass es eher ein komfortables Hardtail sein soll.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> War jetzt argumentativ nicht viel dabei, außer halt eben deiner Erfahrungen, die ich mal für dahingestellt halte. Und weiter vorne hat auch schon jemand geschrieben, DH bikes haben tendentiell mehr am Heck als vorne. Nicht Grundlos, außerdem ist ein bike mit 5 cm unterschied von vorne nach hinten eher hypothetisch. Ich bin nis jetzt ausschließlich bikes gefahren die vorne weniger als hinten hatten und ich halte den umgekehrten fall auch wie gesagt für unlogisch.
> Damit man mit 200 vorne und 150 hinten in einem massiven Wurzelfeld tatsächlich schneller ist, muss man sich stark nach vorne werfen. Das mag in steilem gelände evtl noch klappen, im Flachen wird es dich allerdings total zerreißen, weil du dann um dein tempo zu halt das gewicht übers hinterrad bringen musst. da nützen dir die 200 vorne dann auch nicht mehr all zu viel.
> 
> Gegen die zweite Aussage spricht jetzt auch noch, dass man tendentiell am Dämpfer mehr einstellen kann als an der Gabel. Und ich auch noch keine schreie nach Low und highspeed rebound an der Gabel gehört habe.
> Zweifelsohne ist traktion vorne wichtiger als hinten, aber sobald es knallt ist hinten Federweg wichtiger als vorne. Federweg ist auch nicht gleich Traktion.



Das viele Dh´ler, meiner auch, hinten mehr Federweg haben hat bautechnische Gründe. Und mehr Federweg ist im DH ja oft net zu verachten, wenns die Geo nicht negativ beeinflußt. 
Hypotetisch...ich hätte auch enduromäßige 170/150 nehmen können. Dachte so wirds deutlicher. Argumentativ...hmmh...Syntace könnte bestimmt ein schönes Video, so wie zu den verschiedenen Laufradgrößen drauß machen, um zu zeigen was jedem eigentlich sowieso klar sein sollte 

G.


----------



## PamA2013 (9. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das viele Dh´ler, meiner auch, hinten mehr Federweg haben hat bautechnische Gründe. Und mehr Federweg ist im DH ja oft net zu verachten, wenns die Geo nicht negativ beeinflußt.
> Hypotetisch...ich hätte auch enduromäßige 170/150 nehmen können. Dachte so wirds deutlicher. Argumentativ...hmmh...Syntace könnte bestimmt ein schönes Video, so wie zu den verschiedenen Laufradgrößen drauß machen, um zu zeigen was jedem eigentlich sowieso klar sein sollte
> 
> G.



Ich finde jetzt erstmal, dass der umgekehrte fall jedem klar sein sollte (davon wird weder das einen noch das andere richtiger). Davon hast du hier auch noch keine Argumente gebracht die das in irgendeiner Form untermauern.
Man könnte ja auch 200 zu 180 bauen wenn es eh besser ist, deine bautechnischen Gründe sind mir auf den ersten Blick nicht so richtig klar.
Wenn weniger Federweg hinten eh besser ist, könnte man ja auch statt des Federwegs tiefere Tretlager machen, weil die Absenkung dann nicht so Groß ist, macht aber keiner.


----------



## Nepumuk. (9. Juli 2014)

Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus finde ich auch das Federweg vorne wichtiger ist als hinten. Grund hierfür ist das wenn ich vorne gegen eine Kante (Stein, Stufe, Wurzel etc.) fahre und ich es nicht mehr schaffe mit Vorderrad anheben/entlasten über die Kante zu kommen einen Überschlag mache. Wenn das gleiche hinten passiert habe ich höchstens einen Durchschlag. 
Mit mehr Federweg vorne würde es einfach die Kante "wegschlucken".
Desweiteren ist vorne Traktion wichtiger wie hinten da man vorne lenkt und bremst (deshalb hat man vorne auch den Reifen mit mehr Profil). Meiner Meinung nach generiert mehr Federweg mehr Traktion. 
Muss dazu aber sagen dass ich eher aus dem Bereich stolperbiken komme und fast immer ziemlich langsam unterwegs bin.


----------



## Kharne (9. Juli 2014)

Wir reden hier nicht über nen Vergleich zwischen ner 32 und ner Totem. Ob ne Pike jetzt 130 oder 140mm Federweg hat ändert nix am Grundcharackter der Gabel, die eine baut halt 10mm höher und die andere hat halt etwas weniger Durchschlagschutz. Wiegen tun beide das Gleiche und wie "spritzig" sich der Bock fährt hängt alleine vom Setup ab, 10mm weniger Federweg machen aus der Sänfte keine Starrgabel.


----------



## Plumpssack (9. Juli 2014)

Ich hätte an meinem Downhiller lieber eine 66 statt der 888, als 180mm hinten, statt 200mm. Wird halt einfach Geschmacksache sein.
Wie viel Federweg das Bike haben soll ist zudem eh schon entschieden.
Es muss glaube ich als nächstes beschlossen/abgestimmt werden, ob die Geo an 140mm Gabel mit IC oder EC Steuersatz angepasst wird.


----------



## PamA2013 (9. Juli 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich hätte an meinem Downhiller lieber eine 66 statt der 888, als 180mm hinten, statt 200mm. Wird halt einfach Geschmacksache sein.
> Wie viel Federweg das Bike haben soll ist zudem eh schon entschieden.
> Es muss glaube ich als nächstes beschlossen/abgestimmt werden, ob die Geo an 140mm Gabel mit IC oder EC Steuersatz angepasst wird.


Das ist ja der entscheidende punkt ob 130 und 140 passt oder 140 und 150.


----------



## Plumpssack (9. Juli 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Das ist ja der entscheidende punkt ob 130 und 140 passt oder 140 und 150.


Mir ist es egal, und ich will eine 130er Gabel einbauen. Wenns mit EC für 130mm passt find ichs gut und wenns mit 150 mit IC passt, dann bekomme ich bei 130mm mit EC 67,5°lw und 24mm BB Drop, womit ich auch zufrieden wäre. Die 10mm Einbaulänge sind eben halb so wild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Ich finde jetzt erstmal, dass der umgekehrte fall jedem klar sein sollte (davon wird weder das einen noch das andere richtiger). Davon hast du hier auch noch keine Argumente gebracht die das in irgendeiner Form untermauern.
> Man könnte ja auch 200 zu 180 bauen wenn es eh besser ist, deine bautechnischen Gründe sind mir auf den ersten Blick nicht so richtig klar.
> Wenn weniger Federweg hinten eh besser ist, könnte man ja auch statt des Federwegs tiefere Tretlager machen, weil die Absenkung dann nicht so Groß ist, macht aber keiner.



Ganz einfaches Argument. Wenn dir bei einem Hindernis vorne der Federweg nimmer reicht, dann wirst du hinten gar keinen Federweg mehr brauchen. Dann hättest du das Mehr hinten, lieber vorne haben sollen 

G.


----------



## PamA2013 (9. Juli 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Mir ist es egal, und ich will eine 130er Gabel einbauen. Wenns mit EC für 130mm passt find ichs gut und wenns mit 150 mit IC passt, dann bekomme ich bei 130mm mit EC 67,5°lw und 24mm BB Drop, womit ich auch zufrieden wäre. Die 10mm Einbaulänge sind eben halb so wild.


Hallo moderatoren? hier will jemand deeskalieren, könnt ihr diesen kommentar bitte löschen? Soviel diplomatie, wo bleiibt denn da meine schöne diskussion?



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ganz einfaches Argument. Wenn dir bei einem Hindernis vorne der Federweg nimmer reicht, dann wirst du hinten gar keinen Federweg mehr brauchen. Dann hättest du das Mehr hinten, lieber vorne haben sollen
> 
> G.



Also wollt ihr dass hier eine geometrie für einsteiger und leute die unkontrolliert vor hindernisse fahren gemacht wird?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2014)

Für irgendwas muß man ja den Helm aufsetzen, sonst wäre es ja sinnlos ständig drunter zu schwitzen

G.


----------



## Plumpssack (9. Juli 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Hallo moderatoren? hier will jemand deeskalieren, könnt ihr diesen kommentar bitte löschen? Soviel diplomatie, wo bleiibt denn da meine schöne diskussion?


Es stört uns nicht, wenn nur am Thema vorbei geredet wird!!!
Es stört uns nicht, wenn nur am Thema vorbei geredet wird!!!
Es stört uns nicht, wenn nur am Thema vorbei geredet wird!!!
Es stört uns nicht, wenn nur am Thema vorbei geredet wird!!!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Juli 2014)

Mein ICB 1.0 fährt sich mit 170/150 ziemlich gut und spritzig. Mit 170/170 ist es halt softer und bügelt mehr. Beides gut.


----------



## H.B.O (9. Juli 2014)

wenn man bei 1cm federwegsunterschied 20-25 % sag berücksichtigt sind es nur noch 7,5 mm unterschied in der bauhöhe.....extrem relevant....not


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (9. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir sollten sowas wie die zehn Gebote erstellen, sonst sterbe ich noch furchtbar tot:
> 1. verbaue keinen Steuersatz mit, im Rahmen, integrierten Lagersitzen.
> 2. verbaue keine Komponenten von Edelschmieden aus dem Nachrüstbereich.
> 3. to be continued


3. Verbaue einen gscheiten und ehrlichen Laufradsatz (am Besten mit 32 Speichen) 
(gerne beliebig oft wiederholen)


----------



## Kerosin0815 (9. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Für irgendwas muß man ja den Helm aufsetzen, sonst wäre es ja sinnlos ständig drunter zu schwitzen
> 
> G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Juli 2014)

4. soweit sind wir noch nicht!


----------



## veraono (9. Juli 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Es stört uns nicht, wenn nur am Thema vorbei geredet wird!!!


Eben, persönlich wäre mir auch eine Auslegung auf 140mm ZS mittlerweile lieber, das Ergebnis spricht aber so unzweideutig für eine Auslegung auf 140mm mit EC; das entspricht den Wünschen von 80% der Wähler. Eindeutiger gehts doch gar nicht.  Und der Kompromiss der für die 20% 130mm Wähler entsteht bleibt erträglich.


----------



## veraono (9. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> 4. soweit sind wir noch nicht!


Kann man aber gar nicht oft und früh genug sagen 

Verbaut einen gscheiten....
...


----------



## Kerosin0815 (9. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Mein ICB 1.0 fährt sich mit 170/150 ziemlich gut und spritzig. Mit 170/170 ist es halt softer und bügelt mehr. Beides gut.



Meines war mit 170/150 alles...aber mit Sicherheit nicht spritzig.Eher gutmütig und stoisch.Nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Speziazlizt (9. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Wir machen nichts mit Hope!!!!
> Wir machen nichts mit Hope!!!!
> Wir machen nichts mit Hope!!!!
> Wir machen nichts mit Hope!!!!
> und nein, auch kein Phil Wood, Chris King und wie sie alle heißen! Bei den zu verwendenden Bauteilen arbeiten wir ausschließlich mit Anbietern, die auch das OEM Geschaft bedienen und es uns somit ermöglichen, das Community Bike zu einem aktzeptablen Preis zu bringen. Wobei es sicherlich mal interessant wäre, zu testen, ob ein mit Edelsparts bestücktes ICB seinem volksnahen Geschwisterchen weg fährt...



Gehört da auch Reset Racing dazu?

FSA muss nämlich echt net sein...


----------



## Kharne (9. Juli 2014)

Die FSA Teile tun's wenigstens,  im Gegensatz zu gewissen OEM Acros Teilen,  gelle Basti?

@supurb-bicycles
Das mit dem LRS kann man nicht oft genug sagen,  Alutech verbaut den Schrott ja in Serie...


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Die fsa teile tun's wenigstens,  im Gegensatz zu gewissen OEM Acros Teile,  gelle Basti?
> 
> @supurb-bicycles
> Das mit dem LRS kann man nicht oft genug sagen,  Alutech verbaut den Schrott ja in Serie


Nun ja, den LRS hat die Community damals ja nach Prioliste gewählt und ich finde ihn nach wie vor nicht so übel. wobei man auch sagen muss, dass mein Exemplar auch von jeglichen Fehlern der Serie verschont blieb... Aber zu der Prioliste kommen wir ja noch... als kleine Vorschau: ich denke wir können beim Fahrwerk sicherlich etwas Geld sparen, auch der Rahmen dürfte günstiger werden, somit wird auch die restlich Verteilung etwas anders aussehen...


----------



## Kharne (9. Juli 2014)

Ein 1850 Gramm LRS, mit 400 Gramm Felgchen und 24 Speichen von denen ich 3 verschiedene Längen brauche die ein Heidengeld kosten ist einfach Schrott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Juli 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Meines war mit 170/150 alles...aber mit Sicherheit nicht spritzig.Eher gutmütig und stoisch.Nicht mein Ding.


Naja, ob nun 170 oder 150, dir hat es ja eh vorne und hinten nicht gefallen...
Ich hätte wohl schreiben sollen: spritziger als in 170. Aber eben nicht unbalanciert oder sonst wie unangenehm...
Aber wie schon gesagt, das Thema ist ja eh durch.


----------



## RedSKull (9. Juli 2014)

Meine Meinung, warum Federweg vorne wichtiger ist als hinten: Arme und Oberkörper ermüden schneller. Deine Beine bieten mehr Federweg. Hände und Handgelenke sind empfindlich, überlastest du die, wird es schwierig mit Lenker halten und Bremsdosierung. Wenn die Arme/Schultern ermüden, kann man seinen Oberkörper nicht mehr genug abstützen.
Noch dazu ist bei den meisten Menschen der Bereich Schulter/Arme muskulär so unterentwickelt, dass sie am Bike bei starken Schlägen sofort einknicken mit den Armen.
Beine sind es gewohnt unser Gewicht zu tragen oder dass man auch mal springt, hüpft, rennt, also das vielfache des eigenen Gewichtes auffangen muss.

Bei 200/130 wird es dann halt unmöglich noch eine anständige Balance ins Bike zu bekommen. Aber 150/130 oder 140/130 klingen doch gut.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


>


 
Soll man was ernstes zu der letzten Antwort von PamA schreiben, wenn einem Unzurechnungsfähigkeit von ihm attestiert wird 
Außer vielleicht noch das er es vielleicht mal mit der Liteville *Scaled Sizing *Methode versuchen sollte...aber natürlich 29 hinten und 650B vorne 

G.


----------



## nuts (10. Juli 2014)

Bin gerade dabei die Geometrie-Pakete für die Umfrage fertig zu stellen, und brauche mal Rat von jemandem mit XXL-Körpergröße:

Wofür braucht man 500+ mm Sitzrohr? (ernst gemeint!)

Habe in einer Ergonomietabelle abgelesen, dass ein 200 cm Langbeiner eine Schrittlänge von bis zu 100 cm hat. (Sehe ich eigentlich schon als mehr als das Auslegungsmaximum, das mit Standard-Sattelstützen funktionieren muss). Warum? Gerade einmal 4 % der Männer in Deutschland sind 195+ cm groß, und von denen ist die Hälfte tendenziell Sitzriese, die Hälfte tendenziell Langbeiner. 100 cm Schrittlänge sollte also schon sehr selten sein, oder?

Jetzt habe ich 360 mm Auszugslänge einer 420er Reverb, dann noch 30 mm Sattelhöhe und 175 mm Kurbel.

1000 - 175 - 30 - 360 = 435 mm

Das sind jetzt aber mal 10 cm weniger als manch ein XXL-Rahmen hat. Resultiert der Mehrbedarf allein aus der Tatsache, dass die Füße am Tiefpunkt nicht horizontal stehen? (Ich weiß, Kriterium für die Sattelhöhe soll eigentlich das Knie über der Pedalachse bei horizontaler Kurbelstellung sein)

Wir kamen aus den Tabellen außerdem zu dem Schluss, dass die Schrittlänge von einer kleinen Frau (165 cm Sitzriesin) nur 28 cm geringer ist als von einem 198 cm Langbeiner. Und um 28 cm auszugleichen müssten sich die Sitzrohrlängen um lediglich 12 cm unterscheiden, denn 160 mm kann ich ja schon die Reverb rein und raus schieben. 

Momentan schwebt ungefähr so etwas im Raum zur Abstimmung:





Welche Optionen fehlen euch?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juli 2014)

Ich denke du solltest für XXL eher 51 oder 52cm vorsehen. Da tummeln sich tatsächlich einige mit 105cm Schrittlänge. Ich hab mit 93cm und ner 420er Stealth noch ca. 2-3cm bis zur min-Markierung der Stütze.


----------



## Plumpssack (10. Juli 2014)

Die Geotabelle sieht doch schonmal super aus! Da sollte wirklich jeder seine Größe finden.
Ihr habt euch jetzt, der Zeile "Steuersatzhöhe" zu urteilen, also für EC bei 140mm entschieden?


----------



## Pilatus (10. Juli 2014)

ich denke auch, dass du für XXL (das sind die ü195cm Typen) ein 51cm Sitzrohr sein darf. bin selber 193/96 und weit unter 50cm mag ich es nicht. man ist dann schon eingeschränkt was Sattelstützen angeht.
in deiner Rechnung fehlen ja noch Pedaldicke+Cleats+Sohle. Sattel würde ich eher Richtung ~50mm annehmen. quasi worst case

edith meint Sattel mit 20mm ist worst case.


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2014)

<<Meckermodus an
warum gibt es bei den S Größen schon wieder so blöd lange Sitzrohre? Da hätte man endlich mal einen vernünftig langen Reach (400-425 -> genau richtig für meinen Geschmack) und kriegt schon wieder keine vernünftig lange Variostütze unter. Warum dürfen nur 2m Riesen eine 20cm Moveloc fahren? Soll doch ein Trailspielzeug werden, und keine XC-Schleuder! 
>>Meckermodus aus

Bitte alle Größe S Sitzrohroptionen um 2-3 cm kürzen, also für die kleinsten beiden Optionen das 375mm Sitzrohr und für die große Option ein 400mm Sitzrohr. Danke


----------



## duc-mo (10. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich 360 mm Auszugslänge einer 420er Reverb...



Ich hoffe wirklich, dass du die 60mm Einstecktiefe nicht ernst meinst!?!

Selbst ich mit meinen 89cm Schrittmaß würde bei den M Rahmen (Und das ist mir vom Reach eigentlich immernoch zu lang) auf ähnliche Einstecktiefen kommen. Für mich ein klares KO Kriterium!

Die mittleren Rahmengrößen bitte mit nem 3-4cm längeren Sitzrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (10. Juli 2014)

40er Sitzrohr mit 425er Reach ->


----------



## biker-wug (10. Juli 2014)

Sitzrohr so kurz wie möglich, bitte!! Bei M so um die 42cm, max. 43cm.

Dann könnte ich, wenn ich am Schluss mit dem Projekt zufrieden bin und vielleicht kaufen sollte, wieder ne 200mm Moveloc montieren.

So wie bei meinem 601.


----------



## foreigner (10. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei die Geometrie-Pakete für die Umfrage fertig zu stellen, und brauche mal Rat von jemandem mit XXL-Körpergröße:
> 
> Wofür braucht man 500+ mm Sitzrohr? (ernst gemeint!)
> 
> ...



Hallo @nuts ,
wie soll denn die Abstimmung laufen?
Also, mir sind die Sitzwinkel in m teilweise etwas zu steil. 73,5° fände ich bei kürzeren M Rahmen (425mm Reach) gut, dann wird das Oberrohr da noch etwas länger, ohne dass der Rahmen lang wird. Wo wir beim nächsten Punkt sind: Die Reachwerte sind im Schnitt ganz schön lang geworden. Das kann ja in Ordnung sein, aber nicht so: Die Stackwerte sind dafür definitiv zu niedrig. Ab dem Rahmen mit 425mm Reach gehören auf alle Fälle nochmal 10mm Stack drauf. Ganz schlecht ist in der Hinsicht der kleinere Rahmen mit 440mm Reach. (588mm ist wirklich schon abstrus niedrig)
Die 440mm Reach Rahmen (die ich auch lang finde, 5mm kürzer wäre auch schön) müssten auf alle Fälle so bei 605-610mm Stack sein. Da fehlen aber fast 20mm. Das sieht man ja auch an den wieder viel zu kurzen Steuerrohrlängen.
Das gibt nur wieder Rahmen die sich sau-anstrengend fahren lassen, baut man nicht einen 40mm Riser +Spacerturm drauf (und ob der an einem Trailbike was zu suchen hat, sei mal dahin gestellt). Wir bekommen durch den gemäßigten Lenkwinkel und den langen Reach genug Druck auf das Vorderrad, da müssen wir nicht so brutal tief vorne bauen, dass man das Rad nicht vernünftig hoch ziehen kann. Ich dachte, dass Trailbike soll gerade Spielereien, Wheelie, Manual, Sprünge, Tricksereien gut können. Das sehe ich da oben bei fast keiner Varaiante. Das sind im Großteil etwas angepasste ICB 1 Geos (steilerer Lenkwinkel und dem geringeren Sag angepasste Tretlagerhöhe) und so richtig verspielt war das ja nicht gerade. Höherer Stack würde schon richtig viel bringen. Und wie wäre es, wenn man nochmal ab Rahmengröße m 5mm den Reach verkürzt?
Also kurz zusammengefasst, die 425mm Reach-Varianten auf 420mm Reach setzen und im Falle des m bikes auf 595-600 Stack gehen. Die beiden 440er Reach bikes auf 435mm verkürzen und den Stack auf 610mm setzen. Dann Stack Werte Anpassung bei den größeren Größen, wobei da die Reachwerte eher passen, wie sie sind.

Wenn ich mir das ansehe, dann haben wir ein bike mit kurzen Kettenstreben, gemäßigtem Lenkwinkel, tiefen Tretlager und tendenziell langem Reach. Das dürfen wir nur nicht durch niedrigen Stack versauen, dann ist alles gut. Vergleicht man das mal mit anderen Bikes, die wirklich für ihre Geometrie gelobt werden und die ebenfalls lange Reach und kurze Kettenstreben verwenden ( Kona Process 134, Speci Stumpi 650B, Orbea Rallon, ... ), dann haben die alle deutlich größere Stackwerte, als oben in der Liste. Die M Rahmen sind alle bei 600mm und mehr.
Also, bitte, bitte, bitte schlagt nochmal ordentlich was vorne drauf, sonst sehe ich ehrlich gesagt wieder etwas schwarz, für die Spaß-orientierte Geo!


----------



## foreigner (10. Juli 2014)

Achja, bitte keine Sitzrohrlängen in m unter 430mm. Ich finde die schon grenzwertig kurz. Es will nicht jeder eine völlig übertriebene 200mm verstellstütze fahren. Und für die, die das wollen, wäre ja da der 400mm Sitzrohr / 425mm Reach-rahmen in der Auswahl. Ich würde gerne mit einer normalen Stützenlänge noch auf meine Sitzhöhe kommen, ohne das ich Angst haben muss dass mir gleich die Stütze wegknickt.


----------



## Jierdan (10. Juli 2014)

In wie fern profitieren kleine Fahrer von dem kurzen Steuerrohr? Ich bin in solchen Fragen einfach noch nicht so bewandert, ich stelle mir da nur eine rein pragmatische Frage. Einheitliche Steuerrohrlängen von 12cm (oder zumindest bei den kleinen Größen nicht darunter) wären nicht machbar/sinnvoll? 
Ich, z.B. wechsle Gabeltechnisch doch öfter mal durch - und für Gabeln die man auf 90mm passend abgesägt hat gibts erfahrungsgemäß und nachvollziehbarerweise iwie keinen Markt mehr. Aber deshalb immer mit Spacerturm rumfahren oder die alten Teile Bunker? : (


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hallo @nuts ,
> wie soll denn die Abstimmung laufen?
> Also, mir sind die Sitzwinkel in m teilweise etwas zu steil. 73,5° fände ich bei kürzeren M Rahmen (425mm Reach) gut, dann wird das Oberrohr da noch etwas länger, ohne dass der Rahmen lang wird. Wo wir beim nächsten Punkt sind: Die Reachwerte sind im Schnitt ganz schön lang geworden. Das kann ja in Ordnung sein, aber nicht so: Die Stackwerte sind dafür definitiv zu niedrig. Ab dem Rahmen mit 425mm Reach gehören auf alle Fälle nochmal 10mm Stack drauf. Ganz schlecht ist in der Hinsicht der kleinere Rahmen mit 440mm Reach.
> Die 440mm Reach Rahmen (die ich auch lang finde, 5mm kürzer wäre auch schön) müssten auf alle Fälle so bei 605-610mm Stack sein. Da fehlen aber fast 20mm. Das sieht man ja auch an den wieder viel zu kurzen Steuerrohrlängen.
> ...




Widerspruch in fast allen Punkten!
Bitte kein (!) höherer Stack! Zumindest bei den S-Rahmen. Wenn ihr bei M und aufwärts einen höheren Stack verbaut ist mir das wurscht 
Ein langer Reach führt meiner Meinung auch nicht dazu, dass man genug Druck aufs Vorderrad bekommt. Vielmehr bekommt man passiv eher weniger Druck vorne drauf und muss sich aktiv nach vorne stellen! Langer Reach und hoher Stack finde ich tödlich! Das gibt dann ein Fahrgefühl wie bei Omas Stadtcruiser. Ich fahre gerne Räder mit langem Oberrohr und bastel mir trotzdem immer einen ab in dem Bemühen, den Lenker tief runter zu bekommen.
Sitzwinkel finde ich ok, düfte zugunsten des Radstandes aber auch bei den S-Rahmen ein ganz klein wenig flacher sein. Bitte aber nicht unter 73°, sonst wird auch wieder der Reach zu kurz (oder die eff. Oberrohrlänge zu lang)

@Jierdan
ich bin von der Zwergenfraktion, und über 100mm Steuerrohrlänge geht für mich gar nicht an einem "Trailbike".
Warum willst du einheitliche Steuerrohrlängen? Denk doch mal an die Proportionen! Kürzere Leute haben auch kürzere Beine, und wenn dann der Lenker für die Kurzen gleich hoch ist wie für die langen, dann sehen die Kurzen im Stehen/Abfahrtsposition irgendwann nicht mehr über ihren Lenker raus und die Langen kommen sich vor als würden sie nach Regenwürmern graben wollen (sehr überspitzt ausgedrückt).
Ich habe bei 100mm Steuerrohr übrigens keinen Spacerturm, sondern eher bei 160mm Federweg am 26er ohne Spacer den Vorbau negativ gedreht. Mit 140mm am 27,5er würde das gleich bleiben. Mit 120mm Steuerrohr könnte ich mir vielleicht einen Lenker mit Negativrise montieren, dann wär's ok 

Baut man ein niedriges Steuerrohr, dann kann es sich jeder mit Hilfe von externen Steuerlagern, Spacern und Riserlenker so basteln, wie es ihm gefällt. Baut man ein hohes Steuerrohr, dann haben die, die ihren Lenker gerne tief haben, von vorneherein verloren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (10. Juli 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> In wie fern profitieren kleine Fahrer von dem kurzen Steuerrohr? Ich bin in solchen Fragen einfach noch nicht so bewandert, ich stelle mir da nur eine rein pragmatische Frage. Einheitliche Steuerrohrlängen von 12cm (oder zumindest bei den kleinen Größen nicht darunter) wären nicht machbar/sinnvoll?
> Ich, z.B. wechsle Gabeltechnisch doch öfter mal durch - und für Gabeln die man auf 90mm passend abgesägt hat gibts erfahrungsgemäß und nachvollziehbarerweise iwie keinen Markt mehr. Aber deshalb immer mit Spacerturm rumfahren oder die alten Teile Bunker? : (


Dass kleinere Fahrer kürzere Steuerohre bekommen ist gut (sie sind nur alle insgesamt zu kurz). Der Stack ist die auschlaggebende Größe. Kürzeres Steuerrohr --> kürzerer Stack. Wären jetzt die Steuerohrlängen gleich, wäre auch der Stack gleich und es gäbe gar keine Größenanpassung auf den Fahrer. Der einzige unterschied wäre nur, dass ein gößerer Fahrer gestreckter wäre. Aber er müsste sich auch weit nach unten bücken, während kleine Fahrer (übertrieben ausgedrückt) wie auf einem Chopper sitzen. Also, Anpassung der Höhe ist wichtig.
Ich finde nur die Werte allgemein zu gering.


----------



## Jierdan (10. Juli 2014)

Ah, okay, danke für die Erläuterung. Ich komme eher von der oberen Seite der Skala und krampfe mir einen ab um die Front von einem Giant Trance X (Steuerrohr+Lagerschalen = 18cm^^) tiefer zu bekommen.


----------



## foreigner (10. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Widerspruch in fast allen Punkten!
> Bitte kein (!) höherer Stack! Zumindest bei den S-Rahmen. Wenn ihr bei M und aufwärts einen höheren Stack verbaut ist mir das wurscht
> Ein langer Reach führt meiner Meinung auch nicht dazu, dass man genug Druck aufs Vorderrad bekommt. Vielmehr bekommt man passiv eher weniger Druck vorne drauf und muss sich aktiv nach vorne stellen! Langer Reach und hoher Stack finde ich tödlich! Das gibt dann ein Fahrgefühl wie bei Omas Stadtcruiser. Ich fahre gerne Räder mit langem Oberrohr und bastel mir trotzdem immer einen ab in dem Bemühen, den Lenker tief runter zu bekommen.
> Sitzwinkel finde ich ok, düfte zugunsten des Radstandes aber auch bei den S-Rahmen ein ganz klein wenig flacher sein. Bitte aber nicht unter 73°



Dass man bei langen Reach kein Druck aufs Vorderrad bekommt ist nur so, wenn der Lenkwinkel zu flach ist. Das ist er bei uns nicht. Für Rahmengröße S will ich ja gar nicht sprechen. Aber für M und L ist es definitiv so, dass der Stack zu niedrig ist. Vielleicht sollte man ihn bei S und auf alle Fälle XS wirklich da lassen wo er ist. Eine größere Spreizung ist da vielleicht genau das richtige, das ist auch etwas, was ich mir auch schon durch den Kopf ging. Speci macht beim 650B Stumpi 55mm Unterschied in der Steuerrohrlänge von S zu XL Rahmen bei 4 Rahmengrößen. Wenn wir eh mindestens 5 machen, dann darf das auch 10-15mm mehr Differenz sein.
Ich habe mir oben eher auf M und aufwärts bezogen (da kenn ich mich aus).
Problem wenn der Stack so niedrig ist, wird sein, dass man die Kiste nur noch schwer ziehen kann, man enorm auf den Armen nach unten abgestützt und gebückt fährt. Selbst im Stehen hat man eine solche Haltung. Aus dieser Haltung mal schnell die kleine Wurzel springen, oder das bike auf dem Hinterrad aus dem Anlieger ziehen, geht deutlich schwer. Und da sind wir dann bei den gegenteiligen Fahreigenschaften, die das Trailbike bekommen sollte.


----------



## foreigner (10. Juli 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ah, okay, danke für die Erläuterung. Ich komme eher von der oberen Seite der Skala und krampfe mir einen ab um die Front von einem Giant Trance X (Steuerrohr+Lagerschalen = 18cm^^) tiefer zu bekommen.


Kurze Kettenstreben und nicht sooo flachen Lenkwinkel haben wir ja schon. Wenn wir jetzt einen recht langen Reach bekommen, dann darfst du die Werte wie Steuerohr oder Stack nicht mit der Geo des Giants vergleichen. Das ist ganz was anderes. An dem Giant, das kürzere Reachwerte und etwas längere Kettenstreben hat, kann auch das Steuerrohr kürzer sein. man hat durch den kürzeren Reach weniger last auf der Front.  Trotz der längeren Kettenstreben lässt sich das leichter vorne hoch ziehen. Man brauch da dann eher eine tiefe Front, für die Sitzposition bergauf. Bei langem Reach (und nicht zu flachem Lenkwinkel) bekommt man die alleine schon vom Reach. Die Höhere Front hilft dann aber beim Hochziehen und eine angenehmere Position in der Abfahrt.


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2014)

Mehr "Spreizung" finde ich auch gut! S-Rahmen gerne niedrig, XL-Rahmen meinetwegen gerne höher.



foreigner schrieb:


> Ich habe mir oben eher auf M und aufwärts bezogen (da kenn ich mich aus).



Ich beziehe mich naturgemäß eher auf S, bei Riesenrädern kenne ich mich nicht aus 

Das mit dem Druck auf dem Vorderrad hab ich aber noch nicht ganz verstanden. In passiver Grundposition (zentral in der Ebene über dem Tretlager stehend) ist mit langem Reach doch naturgemäß das Vorderrad weiter von mir entfernt als bei einem kürzeren Reach (identischer Lenkwinkel vorausgesetzt). Also muss ich mich doch mit einem langen Reach aktiver nach vorne zwingen als mit einem kurzen Reach, um mehr Gewicht aufs Vorderrad zu stemmen. Die kurzen Kettenstreben sind da auch nicht förderlich hinsichtlich einer nicht gerade frontlastigen Gewichtsverteilung. (Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich mag kurze Kettenstreben. Nichts desto trotz führen langer Reach und kurze Kettenstreben meiner Meinung nach dazu, dass ich umso aktiver vorne drauf hängen muss um den richtigen Druck am VR zu erzeugen.)
Steilerer Lenkwinkel erzeugt mehr Druck am VR als flacherer Lenkwinkel -> hier absolut d'accord, weil wieder das VR bei einem flachen Lenkwinkel in der passiven Grundposition weiter von mir entfernt ist.


----------



## nuts (10. Juli 2014)

Alles klar, wird gleich überarbeitet. 

Noch ein paar Worte zum Hintergrund der Entstehung der Tabelle:

Ich habe mir die Geometrien von diversen Trailbikes, All-Mountains, Enduros und Race-Enduros genommen, und zu Reach, Stack, Sitzwinkel, Sitzrohrlänge jeweils den Median gebildet. Anschließend habe ich die Ergebnisse unserer Umfrage angeschaut, und die Werte in dieser Richtung modifiziert. 

Für die Abstimmung es aber wohl sinnvoll, den Bereich jeweils noch etwas größer zu machen.


----------



## foreigner (10. Juli 2014)

Du stehst ja nicht völlig neutral auf dem Tretlager. Eine langer Reach bringt dich dazu, dich weiter vorn abzustützen. Du wirst alleine dadurch gezwungen, mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bekommen. Der Oberkörper wandert weiter nach vorne, der Hintern weniger hinters Tretlager. Das ist automatisch so, das muss man nicht aktiv machen, außer der Lenkwinkel ist zu flach. Man kann aber daraus auch gut aufs Hinterrad ziehen, wegen der kurzen Kettenstreben. Voraussetzung dafür ist aber, das die Front hoch genug ist, da man sonst sich soweit nach unten über die Arme abstützt, dass es nicht nur sehr anstrengend zu fahren ist, sondern man aus dieser nach vorne übergebeugten Haltung nur schwerlich nach hinten kommt. Daher ist bei einem langem Reach, ein nicht so flacher Lenkwinkel und ein höherer Stack unumgänglich, dass sich das ganze richtig gut ( und auch "einfach" und intuitiv) fährt.


----------



## nuts (10. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz führen langer Reach und kurze Kettenstreben meiner Meinung nach dazu, dass ich umso aktiver vorne drauf hängen muss um den richtigen Druck am VR zu erzeugen.)
> Steilerer Lenkwinkel erzeugt mehr Druck am VR als flacherer Lenkwinkel -> hier absolut d'accord, weil wieder das VR bei einem flachen Lenkwinkel in der passiven Grundposition weiter von mir entfernt ist.



Jain  Der längere Reach zieht Dich ja auch automatisch weiter nach vorne (es sei denn, du kürzt den Vorbau im gleichen Maß, wie Du den Reach verlängerst). An der Stelle sei noch angemerkt, dass nicht nur ein flacherer Lenkwinkel den Druck auf dem Vorderrad abhauen lässt, sondern auch eine längere Gabel. Da wir das beides eher nicht haben, bin ich optimistisch, dass wir den Reach über den "Klassendurchschnitt" heben können, ohne wie Barel auf dem Rad sitzen zu müssen. In Zahlen lässt sich das ein Stück weit am Radstand/kettenstrebenlänge ablesen.

Die Idee ist, ungefähr 10 Geometrie-Sets abstimmen zu lassen, und dann die populärsten zu bauen. Für die Extrem-Größen muss man wohl sagen: Die relativ populärsten der jeweiligen Größe.


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wirklich, dass du die 60mm Einstecktiefe nicht ernst meinst!?!
> 
> Selbst ich mit meinen 89cm Schrittmaß würde bei den M Rahmen (Und das ist mir vom Reach eigentlich immernoch zu lang) auf ähnliche Einstecktiefen kommen. Für mich ein klares KO Kriterium!
> 
> Die mittleren Rahmengrößen bitte mit nem 3-4cm längeren Sitzrohr



Bitte nicht den Sattel vergessen! Ich glaube hier ist bei der Rechnung von nuts was durcheinander geraten.
Sattelstütze wird ja von Unterkante bis Mitte Sattelklemmung gemessen. Oben drauf sitzt dann noch ein Sattel, der je nach Modell nochmal wahrscheinlich 4-6cm hoch baut (Schätzwerte frei erfunden).

Mit realistischen 10cm Einstecktiefe und einer 42cm langen Reverb würden also bis zur Sattelklemmung 32cm Stütze aus dem Rahmen schauen. 
430mm Sitzrohr an einem M Rahmen, 32cm Stützenauszug, 5cm Sattel, 17cm Kurbelarmlänge -> ergibt nach Eva Zwerg 97cm von Satteloberkante bis zum unten stehenden Pedal (96cm wenn man die Pedalhöhe wieder abzieht)


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Juli 2014)

Für meinen Geschmack können die Steuerrohre einen Tick länger sein (ausser S und XS). Aber ab M dürfte es ruhig 120mm aufwärts sein. Die Verteilung der Sitzrohrlängen finde ich gut und ich finde es auch gut, dasß man z.B. auf eine 200er Moveloc Rücksicht nimmt. Zu einem Spaßbike gehört für mir mich auch Spielraum auf dem Bike und ich nutze den Verstellbereich der 200er Moveloc auch bei uns im Flachland regelmäßig.
Mein Bike wäre das große M mit 30er Vorbau, das Bike hat eine mega Geo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Jain  Der längere Reach zieht Dich ja auch automatisch weiter nach vorne (es sei denn, du kürzt den Vorbau im gleichen Maß, wie Du den Reach verlängerst).



Ja latürnich, ich war jetzt bei meinen Überlegungen davon ausgegangen, dass man sich durch die Wahl des Vorbaus seine Wohlfühlposition/-länge beibehält, also nur das Verhältnis Reach/Vorbau sich ändert aber nicht die Summe Reach+Vorbaulänge. Alles andere würde meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn ergeben, sonst fühle ich mich ja auf dem Bock auf einmal wie auf dem Rennrad 

Nur um keine Missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen: Ich finde eure vorgeschlagenen (langen) Reachwerte toll. Langer Reach und kurzer Vorbau ftw!


----------



## Speziazlizt (10. Juli 2014)

Soll es nun all die vorgeschlagenen Geometrien geben oder jeweils nur eine, die unter den jeweiligen Größen steht?


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Soll es nun all die vorgeschlagenen Geometrien geben oder jeweils nur eine, die unter den jeweiligen Größen steht?



oder andere Frage: wäre es bei den "Hauptgrößen" S-L logistisch/preislich/fertigungstechnisch/... machbar, zwei unterschiedliche Längen (Reach) in derselben Rahmenhöhe anzubieten? Das wäre toll und so glaub ich noch nicht dagewesen


----------



## Kharne (10. Juli 2014)

Was ist jetzt mit XS? 400er Reach bei 375er Sitzrohr ist für sub 1,60 Leute arg sportlich.


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt mit XS? 400er Reach bei 375er Sitzrohr ist für sub 1,60 Leute arg sportlich.



denke auch, aber dazu müsste sich vielleicht mal ein sub 1,60 Mensch äußern um nicht nur zu spekulieren


----------



## ibislover (10. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> ...
> Noch ein paar Worte zum Hintergrund der Entstehung der Tabelle:
> 
> Ich habe mir die Geometrien von diversen Trailbikes, All-Mountains, Enduros und Race-Enduros genommen, und zu Reach, Stack, Sitzwinkel, Sitzrohrlänge jeweils den Median gebildet. Anschließend habe ich die Ergebnisse unserer Umfrage angeschaut, und die Werte in dieser Richtung modifiziert....


ob das halt der richtige weg war?
lieber nicht zu sehr auf die aktuellen und neue geos schauen, denn die entwickeln sich grad nicht zum positiven und stoßen oft auf unverständnis (wenn man mal in diversen anden foren außerhalb mtb-news so ließt)...

mit den sitzrohrlängen

s - 380
m - 430
m/l - 470
l - 500
xl - 530

etwas niedrigerem stack und 20-25mm weniger reach, landet man ungefähr da, was mehr leuten passen könnte, und man mit spacern und +/- bei den vorbaulängen arbeiten kann.

es soll doch ein forumsbike werden. für eine breite masse und nicht ein verkaptes "racebike", das einem trend folgt an dem viele hadern und den potenziellen normalen freizeitbiker vom kauf abhält, weil er es gar nicht so grass krachen lassen möchte, sondern auf der suche nach einem bike ist, das sich ausgewogen fährt und bei dem er mit zb mit einem 35/40, 50/60 und vlt sogar 70mm vorbau und ggf. spacern noch möglichkeiten hat (so wie es mal noch vor ein paar jahren war), selbst ein wenig anzupassen.

vlt wär das mal ne überlegung...


----------



## nuts (10. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> oder andere Frage: wäre es bei den "Hauptgrößen" S-L logistisch/preislich/fertigungstechnisch/... machbar, zwei unterschiedliche Längen (Reach) in derselben Rahmenhöhe anzubieten? Das wäre toll und so glaub ich noch nicht dagewesen



Wir werden nach der alten Richtlinie handeln: So viele wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich. Warum? Nicht nur aus ökonomischen Gründen (Jede Größe braucht eine Schweißlehre, einen Rohrzuschnitt), sondern auch, um Kunden nicht zu verwirren. Wie viele _nötig_ sind, sehen wir nach der Umfrage. Wenn ich jetzt eine Prognose wagen müsste, würde ich erwarten, dass sich in dem großen Pool an Personen zwischen 175 und 185 cm (M/L) mehrere Varianten durchsetzen könnten.


----------



## nuts (10. Juli 2014)

ibislover schrieb:


> ob das halt der richtige weg war?
> lieber nicht zu sehr auf die aktuellen und neue geos schauen, denn die entwickeln sich grad nicht zum positiven und stoßen oft auf unverständnis (wenn man mal in diversen anden foren außerhalb mtb-news so ließt)...



Verstehe ich gerade nicht. Es soll ein IBC-Forenbike werden, das von anderen Foren beeinflusst wird? 

Zusätzlich zu den - auf der ersten Umfrage basierenden - modifizierten Versionen gibt es in den Auswahlmöglichkeiten ja auch noch konventionellere Geometrien zur Auswahl.

Ein Argument für etwas kürzere Sitzrohre ist halt auch, dass dann für einen Kunden zwei Rahmengrößen in Frage kommen, und er nach Länge entscheiden kann. Bsp: M ist mir persönlich (mag den Hauptrahmen lieber etwas länger) häufig etwas kurz, L aber zu hoch. Wenn L niedriger wäre...


----------



## Kharne (10. Juli 2014)

ibislover schrieb:


> ob das halt der richtige weg war?
> lieber nicht zu sehr auf die aktuellen und neue geos schauen, denn die entwickeln sich grad nicht zum positiven und stoßen oft auf unverständnis (wenn man mal in diversen anden foren außerhalb mtb-news so ließt)...
> 
> mit den sitzrohrlängen
> ...



So landen wir dann wieder bei Cube Geometrien. Kurz, hohes Sitzrohr, niedriger Stack, dass will echt niemand, der sein Rad auch mal tritt und nicht nur um den See fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juli 2014)

Das Steuerrohr für XL ist wieder so kurz wie beim ICB1.0. Habt ihr eine Vorliebe für Spacertürme? Ich kenne nahezu kein ICB in XL das ohne Spacer gefahren wird, die meisten fahren 2-3cm und einen Lenker mit 38mm Rise. Macht das Ding 165 lang, dan kann man 20er Rise mit wenig Spacer fahren. Und muss am Komplettbike evtl. nicht gleich nach der ersten Ausfahrt den Lenker ersetzen...

Und bei einer 2-3cm kürzeren Gabel, verglichen zum ICB 1 kommt der Stack ja nochmal weiter runter, habt ihr das bei den Steuerrohren überhaupt berücksichtigt? Sofern sich das nicht durch 650B wieder ausgleicht.


----------



## ibislover (10. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Verstehe ich gerade nicht. Es soll ein IBC-Forenbike werden, das von anderen Foren beeinflusst wird?


nein, natürlich nicht. aber soll es nur an die verkauft werden die sich hier beteiligen an der diskussion, oder sollten man als hersteller auch den blick für den rest der biker haben (auch aus diesem forum)?


nuts schrieb:


> Zusätzlich zu den - auf der ersten Umfrage basierenden - modifizierten Versionen gibt es in den Auswahlmöglichkeiten ja auch noch konventionellere Geometrien zur Auswahl.
> 
> Ein Argument für etwas kürzere Sitzrohre ist halt auch, dass dann für einen Kunden zwei Rahmengrößen in Frage kommen, und er nach Länge entscheiden kann. Bsp: M ist mir persönlich (mag den Hauptrahmen lieber etwas länger) häufig etwas kurz, L aber zu hoch. Wenn L niedriger wäre...


irgendwie kann ich schon verstehen, aber 30cm sattelstütze (bis mitte sattelstreben) in meinem fall beim aktuellen XL (!) ist halt auch nix und führt zu nix als zu sehr auf dem bike zu sitzen und den schwerpunkt sehr weit ober zu haben.




Kharne schrieb:


> So landen wir dann wieder bei Cube Geometrien. Kurz, hohes Sitzrohr, niedriger Stack, dass will echt niemand, der sein Rad auch mal tritt und nicht nur um den See fährt.


hmmm... mein aktuelles bike hat 530mm sitzrohr und 412mm reach, das nomad davor hatte 10mm mehr reach und 505mm sitzrohr.
beides bikes die zu mehr genutzt werden als um den see zu fahren und nicht nur von mir, oder? 

wie dem auch sei. war ein gedanke, der, wenn man zurücktritt und drüber nachdenkt sinn macht und von einigen namhaften und erfolgreichen herstellern auch so praktiziert wird.

ihr macht wie ihr möchtet. bin gespannt was rauskommt. da es ein eingelenker wird, kommt das bike eh nicht in frage.
fänds nur schade wenn es wieder nur eine kleinen teil anspricht, so wie beim ICB 1, abstimmungen hin oder her.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juli 2014)

ibislover schrieb:


> irgendwie kann ich schon verstehen, aber 30cm sattelstütze (bis mitte sattelstreben) in meinem fall beim aktuellen XL (!) ist halt auch nix und führt zu nix als zu sehr auf dem bike zu sitzen und den schwerpunkt sehr weit ober zu haben.


Und was ändert die Sitzrohrlänge an der Höhe deines Schwerpunktes wenn du im Sattel sitzt?


----------



## duc-mo (10. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Die Verteilung der Sitzrohrlängen finde ich gut und ich finde es auch gut, dasß man z.B. auf eine 200er Moveloc Rücksicht nimmt. Zu einem Spaßbike gehört für mir mich auch Spielraum auf dem Bike und ich nutze den Verstellbereich der 200er Moveloc auch bei uns im Flachland regelmäßig.



Wer 200mm hat, der nutzt sie auch, aber "braucht" man sie tatsächlich, insbesondere an einem Trailbike??? Ich finde nicht!!! Ich bin kürzlich von 125 auf 150mm gewechselt. Nice to have, aber mehr auch nicht...

Die Moveloc gibt's seit ein paar Monaten und bisher nur in SEHR begrenzten Stückzahlen. Aktuell ist sie wohl gar nicht verfügbar... Im Forum hier, bekommt man allerdings den Eindruck, als wäre die Moveloc inzwischen "Standard"... Meiner Meinung nach ist das aber völlig an der Realität vorbei. Eine Stütze mit 380-420mm Länge sollte man für die Auslegung hernehmen und zwar ohne die Mindesteinstecktiefe aus zu reizen!

Ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass 200mm Verstellbereich bei nem Langbeiner Sinn machen. Aber es werden wohl nur sehr wenige Kurzbeiner ein Verlangen nach 200mm Verstellbereich haben. Ich bin der Meinung das Ottonormalo mit einer 380mm Sattelstütze klar kommen sollte und die Rahmen entsprechend ausgelegt werden sollten. Die Sattelrohre oben sind extrem, für mein Empfinden zu extrem!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juli 2014)

Da hat @duc-mo absolut recht, die Sitzrohrlänge so kurz zu machen weil es am Markt EINE, dazu noch sackteure, Telestütze mit 200mm Verstellweg gibt (wenn sie denn lieferbar ist) ist doch etwas über trieben. 
Oder wollt ihr die 200er Movelock Serienmäßig mitliefern @supurb-bicycles ?
Wenn ihr unbedingt eine Movelock zur Auslegung her nehmen müsst, dann die 170er, sollte allemal genug sein, und viele werden vermutlich trotzdem die Möglichkeit haben die 200er zu montieren.


----------



## ONE78 (10. Juli 2014)

Ich als langbeiner will nen kurzes sitzrohr!
ob nu moveloc oder ... ist mir egal, ich will einfach die Möglichkeit den sattel so weit runter zu stellen wie nur irgend möglich. 
Da nehm ich dann auch lange oder überlange stützen in kauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wer 200mm hat, der nutzt sie auch, aber "braucht" man sie tatsächlich, insbesondere an einem Trailbike???



Ja, ich nutze es und brauche es. Gerade und insbesondere an einem Trailbike. Auf blaue Flecken an den Oberschenkeln steh ich nicht 
Für mich ist mein Wunsch nach mindestens! 200mm Verstellweg u.a. der Grund, momentan keine Variostütze zu fahren. Mit der zusätzlichen Bauhöhe einer Variostütze ist mir das Sitzrohr sonst zu hoch.

Warum soll ein kürzeres Sitzrohr dazu führen, dass man mehr auf dem Bike sitzt? Versteh ich nicht . Man ändert doch nichts an der sonstigen Geometrie sondern mach nur ein Rohr etwas kürzer und zieht das Oberrohr etwas weiter runter.
Und was bitte ist so schlimm daran, bei einem kürzeren Sitzrohr die Sattelstütze einfach ein wenig weiter draußen zu lassen, wenn man den Sattel nicht so weit versenkt haben will? Heult dann die Stylepolizei?
Es gibt doch wirklich genügend Auswahl bei Sattelstützen >=400mm. Man kann dann halt nicht mehr das vom Vorbesitzer im DH-Bike auf 250mm gekürzte Superschnäppchen aus dem Bikemarkt verbauen, aber wäre das so schlimm?
Und warum sollte ein Kurzbeiner weniger Verstellweg wollen? Darf ich als Zwerg nur weniger anspruchsvolles Gelände fahren als die Großen? Oder ist es für Zwerge angenehmer, sich den Sattel in die Weichteile zu rammen?

Zusammenfassung: HÄÄ? 

Wie auch bei den Steuerrohrlängen sehe ich das so: mit einem kürzeren Rohr passt es für alle, mit einem längeren Rohr schränkt man sich ein. (Natürlich muss es in sinnvollem Umfang "kürzer" sein, ich will jetzt keine 30cm Sitzrohre für L Rahmen, sondern "nur" z.B. 37-380cm Sitzrohre für S Rahmen)


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Juli 2014)

Ist doch egal, ob wir die Moveloc mitliefern oder nicht (und am Ende auch von der Prioliste abhängig). Aber für mich ist es deutlich mehr als ein "Nice To Have" eine maximal variable Stütze zu verbauen, weil es mir eine größere Bandbreite an Blödsinn erlaubt und den will ich mit diesem Bike machen. Wobei ich auch mit 2cm mehr Sitzrohr klar komme. Denkt dran: wir bauen ein Spielzeug für den Trail (egal wie dieser aussieht)!


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ist doch egal, ob wir die Moveloc mitliefern oder nicht (und am Ende auch von der Prioliste abhängig). Aber für mich ist es deutlich mehr als ein "Nice To Have" eine maximal variable Stütze zu verbauen, weil es mir eine größere Bandbreite an Blödsinn erlaubt und den will ich mit diesem Bike machen. Wobei ich auch mit 2cm mehr Sitzrohr klar komme. Denkt dran: wir bauen ein Spielzeug für den Trail (egal wie dieser aussieht)!



Danke


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei die Geometrie-Pakete für die Umfrage fertig zu stellen, und brauche mal Rat von jemandem mit XXL-Körpergröße:
> 
> Wofür braucht man 500+ mm Sitzrohr? (ernst gemeint!)
> 
> ...


 
Hier! Ich!

500mm Sitzrohr sind schon kurz (hab ich am LV301), aber 530mm ist für mit Versenkstütze zu lang.

Meine Sitzhöhe (also OK Sattel bis OK Pedal) ist 102cm (Schrittlänge ist etwas weniger, die dicken 5.10 halt).
Bei der Fanes XXL mit 530mm Sitzrohr könnte ich die Moveloc 200 nicht verbauen, da ich das Sitzrohr nicht mehr wie 5mm abschneiden kann. Moveloc will ich eh nicht, aber wer weiss was irgendwann noch kommt....

Ich fände daher irgendwas 500-520 ok. Die Einstecktiefe der Stütze würde ich IMMER bis UK Oberrohr rechnen, egal wieviele Streben den Sitzdom halten. Aber bei 430mm Stütze klappt das zumindest bei mir.

Jenachdem wie der Sitzdom gestaltet wird, wäre ja eine geplante Kürzbarkeit sinnvoll.
Aber nicht so wie bei meinem alten Torque, da hat sichs dann nach 4 Jahren selbst gekürzt gehabt.

Was das Steuerrohr angeht: weiss grad den Stack der Fanes XXL nicht, aber der reicht mir mit 1.5cm Spacer und 180er Gabel.
Ich denke da reicht bei 27.5 für ein Trailbike in XL 150mm Steuerrohr aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2014)

Ich sprech jetzt mal nur für meine Größe. Sollten eigentlich alle tun und net Anderen reinreden was für sie vielleicht besser ist 

192cm irgendwas 92-94 Beinlänge (habs schoh wieder vergessen)

Mittlere Maße von L aus der Liste = paßt 
470mm Sitzrohr bewährtes Maß = Movelock kein Problem....aber keinesfalls länger machen.
Reach Stack darf ich auch net Meckern...mein Neues hat fast auf den mm die selben Maße 

Nuts: für L gute Liste, find net wirklich was zu meckern 

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Juli 2014)

Die Auswahl bei M finde ich auch gut, endlich kann ich mal wieder einen M Rahmen fahren. Bisher bin ich nahezu alles in L gefahren, mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Rahmen immer zu hoch waren...


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Juli 2014)

Könnte mich evt hinreißen lassen, einen richtig kleinen XS Rahmen zu produzieren aus dem man, als Komplettbike, ein cooles, bezahlbares Trailbike für Kids macht und es den ganz kleinen Damen und Herren als Rahmenset anbietet... dann haben wir nicht das Problem mit den Mindermengen bei so einer extremen Geo. Können wir ja mal schauen...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Ja, ich nutze es und brauche es. Gerade und insbesondere an einem Trailbike. Auf blaue Flecken an den Oberschenkeln steh ich nicht



Den Jungs hier denen wenig Ferstellweg reicht, die haben bei dem Wort Trail in Trailbike, ganz andere Vorstellungen wie du 
Da gehts nur um das Rasen und dahinschiesen auf Wegen mit Waldboden. Steine und Absätze, die evtl. auch noch in einer 180° Kurve mit nur 2m Radius und  dazu 1,5m gefälle haben, hat hier keiner vor seinem geistigen Auge im Kopf.
Ist halt schwer, dann viel Verstellweg klarzumachen, wenn nicht hauptsächlich dort gefahren wird wo man um jeden cm froh ist.

G.


----------



## nuts (10. Juli 2014)

Was sagt man dazu?





Stack bis auf bei XS überall durch längere Steuerrohre vergrößert, XL höher, Sitzwinkel von den S/M flacher, die kleinere XS kürzer, Sitzrohre in M etwas moderater, reach ebenfalls. 

Glaube mit 4 - 6 davon könnten wir ganz gut fahren?!


----------



## draussen (10. Juli 2014)

Mit 430mm in M kann man schon was anfangen. Wenn ich das mit meinem aktuellen Tourenrad vergleiche, könnte ich den Verstellweg der Moveloc wahrscheinlich nicht mal ausnutzen. Zur Zeit benutze ich die Reverb mit 125mm Verstellweg, das reicht mir vollkommen.
Mein Shan hat in M 430mm, allerdings ist das Oberrohr zwecks Überstandshöhe abgesenkt. 430mm ist ein brauchbarer Wert und ich empfinde das jetzt auch nicht als außerordentlich kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Könnte mich evt hinreißen lassen, einen richtig kleinen XS Rahmen zu produzieren aus dem man, als Komplettbike, ein cooles, bezahlbares Trailbike für Kids macht und es den ganz kleinen Damen und Herren als Rahmenset anbietet... dann haben wir nicht das Problem mit den Mindermengen bei so einer extremen Geo. Können wir ja mal schauen...



Das war aber jetzt gemein  

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das war aber jetzt gemein
> 
> G.


Aber lieb gemeint!!!


----------



## foreigner (10. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Was sagt man dazu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Abstimmen !


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Was sagt man dazu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Passt!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Aber lieb gemeint!!!





G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Was sagt man dazu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paßt auch noch bei L 

G.


----------



## Pilatus (10. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Den Jungs hier denen wenig Ferstellweg reicht, die haben bei dem Wort Trail in Trailbike, ganz andere Vorstellungen wie du



eben ein Trailbike und kein Trialbike


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Den Jungs hier denen wenig Ferstellweg reicht, die haben bei dem Wort Trail in Trailbike, ganz andere Vorstellungen wie du
> Da gehts nur um das Rasen und dahinschiesen auf Wegen mit Waldboden. Steine und Absätze, die evtl. auch noch in einer 180° Kurve mit nur 2m Radius und  dazu 1,5m gefälle haben, hat hier keiner vor seinem geistigen Auge im Kopf.
> Ist halt schwer, dann viel Verstellweg klarzumachen, wenn nicht hauptsächlich dort gefahren wird wo man um jeden cm froh ist.
> 
> G.



Ok, Nachhilfe fürs geistige Auge?
Trail
Sowas und ein bisschen mehr dürfte das Tr*ai*lbike für meinen Geschmack auf jeden Fall können, und wenn tatsächlich was Gescheites dabei rumkommt und eins davon zu mir kommt auch kennen lernen


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2014)

Pilatus schrieb:


> eben ein Trailbike und kein Trialbike



Eben für Trails wo die Fahrer mit gut versenktem Sattel auch noch flüssig fahren können. Nicht nur für Trails die locker auch mit einem Trekkingrad funktionieren 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juli 2014)

Ob ihr Kurzbeiner so kurze Sitzrohre bekommt dass da ne 200er immer rein passt ist mir ja egal, um die Größen dürft ihr euch kümmern. Nur uns Langbeinern hilft es nicht theoretisch zwei oder drei Rahmegrößen zur Wahl zu haben von denen man dann aber doch nur eine nutzen kann wenn man nicht 360€ für eine Sattelstütze ausgibt. Bei mir mit 93cm SL ist bei 48cm Sitzrohrlänge mit 150er Reverb Stealth Feierabend, sofern ich die Min-Markierung der Stütze beachte. Da hab ich dann da oben in der Liste zwei Größen zur Auswahl, immerhin.
Es wird auch Fahrer geben die keine Telestütze wollen, und da ist der Markt für Stützen >420mm dann wirklich klein. Deshalb sage ich wir lassen so viel Luft dass ne 170er bei 99% der Fahrer passt und gut. Ist das so schlimm?
Dann werden vermutlich auch 75% die 200er unter bringen, und können, bis die lieferbar ist, ihre 125er fahren...
Und ja, die meisten verstehen Trailbike als Gerät zum schnellen rumheizen und nicht Stolperbiken. Ihr seid somit die Flachlandvertrider


----------



## Jierdan (10. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Ok, Nachhilfe fürs geistige Auge?
> Trail
> Sowas und ein bisschen mehr dürfte das Tr*ai*lbike für meinen Geschmack auf jeden Fall können, und wenn tatsächlich was Gescheites dabei rumkommt und eins davon zu mir kommt auch kennen lernen



ah, now we're talking... ich hatte eher sowas vor augen:


http://www.zapiks.fr/chambery-bike-company.html


----------



## Scili (10. Juli 2014)

Pilatus schrieb:


> eben ein Trailbike und kein Trialbike



@Plumpssack @PamA2013 @hasardeur @Jierdan @Pilatus etc....

Leuute... wem in jeder Situation 125 mm Verstellweg reichen... sorry... der fährt nunmal etwas "klassischer" und moderater als jemand, der max. Freiheit zw. Sattel und Nüssen braucht/will.
Meiiistens ist auf klassischen Wegen kein grösseres Hindernis.

Ich möchte diese Fraktion "wenig Verstellweg" mal sehen, wie die einen Felsen mit fast 100% Gefälle und ca. 1-3 Metern Höhe ins quasi flache mit nem hohen Sattel bewältigen, ohne gefährlich hinter dem Sattel zu kommen und sich den in die Bauchgegend rammen zu müssen.

Seht es ein...

Was die individuelle Person als nicht nötig empfindet, entspricht nicht mehr dem Spektrum an Trailmöglichkeiten und fahrbarem Terrain, welches man noch vor 20 Jahren kannte.


Und wenn der @LB Jörg Euch was zu Federwegen VO/HI erzählt müsst Ihr ja nicht alles glauben... (auch wenn ich Jörgs Meinung absolut - auch durch eigene Erfahrung - teile) nur eines: 95% der Fahrer hier werden ihm bergab nicht allzu lange folgen können. Egal wo. Sei es DH- Strecke, krass steile Stücke von Felsformationen runter oder auch Highspeedpisten mit Brechsand, wo man in Kurven ans absolute Haftungslimit kommt. (Um mal einige Situationen aufzuzählen)

Edit: Wat ich damit sagen will? Der weiss, wovon er redet!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ob ihr Kurzbeiner so kurze Sitzrohre bekommt dass da ne 200er immer rein passt ist mir ja egal, um die Größen dürft ihr euch kümmern. Nur uns Langbeinern hilft es nicht theoretisch zwei oder drei Rahmegrößen zur Wahl zu haben von denen man dann aber doch nur eine nutzen kann wenn man nicht 360€ für eine Sattelstütze ausgibt. Bei mir mit 93cm SL ist bei 48cm Sitzrohrlänge mit 150er Reverb Stealth Feierabend, sofern ich die Min-Markierung der Stütze beachte. Da hab ich dann da oben in der Liste zwei Größen zur Auswahl, immerhin.
> Es wird auch Fahrer geben die keine Telestütze wollen, und da ist der Markt für Stützen >420mm dann wirklich klein. Deshalb sage ich wir lassen so viel Luft dass ne 170er bei 99% der Fahrer passt und gut. Ist das so schlimm?
> Und ja, die meisten verstehen Trailbike als Gerät zum schnellen rumheizen und nicht Stolperbiken. Ihr seid somit die Flachlandvertrider



Du darfst dich doch garnet beschweren, da gibts doch so gut wie immer und ohne Probleme alles was man will in der richtigen Größe und Länge.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> ah, now we're talking... ich hatte eher sowas vor augen:
> 
> 
> http://www.zapiks.fr/chambery-bike-company.html




Ich hab immer beides im Auge, deine Trails und die von der Scylla. Ein Tag das Eine am nächsten Tag das Andere. Mountainbiken eben 

G.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Ich möchte diese Fraktion "wenig Verstellweg" mal sehen, wie die einen Felsen mit fast 100% Gefälle und ca. 1-3 Metern Höhe ins quasi flache mit nem hohen Sattel bewältigen, ohne gefährlich hinter dem Sattel zu kommen und sich den in die Bauchgegend rammen zu müssen.



Ich bin auch großer Freund von maximaler Variabilität, von daher ohnehin auf Deiner Seite... aber das was Du beschreibst, oder das Bild von Scylla sieht für mich nicht nach Trailgeballere aus. Für sehr technische, steile Trails mit fetten Stufen (>2m Absätze fahren eh nicht mehr viele) gibts schon Enduros...

In meinen Augen sollte unser Bike eher was für schnelle, flowige Trail sein... rumblödeln tue ich auf "ernsthaften" Strecken eher selten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (10. Juli 2014)

Das hängt wohl auch stark von der Gegend ab, in der man fährt. (Uuund, ob man auf für MTB`s ausgewiesenen Strecken unterwegs ist, oder sich seine Wege selbst sucht) 
@scylla  hats schon mehrmals ausgesprochen: Ne längere Sattelstütze geht immer, Sitzrohr absägen nicht mehr.

Aber wenns n Bike für NUR einen Zweck oder eine Gattung Trail werden soll (Gähn), hab ich nix gesagt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du darfst dich doch garnet beschweren, da gibts doch so gut wie immer und ohne Probleme alles was man will in der richtigen Größe und Länge.
> 
> G.



Mir würde das L/XL oben aus der Liste recht gut passen, verglichen mit meinem ICB 1.0. Wenn ich aber doch lieber etwas kürzer fahren will stoße ich ohne Movelock beim 46er Sitzrohr des L an Grenzen was die verfügbarkeit passender Sattelstützen angeht. Auch wenn es sonst passt. Somit hab ich nur sehr eingeschränkt was von der Wahlmöglichkeit die die Tabelle da oben eigentlich bieten soll. Und mit 1.91/93 sind meine Proportionen unter den großen nicht so ungewöhnlich.


----------



## hnx (10. Juli 2014)

Anscheinend ist ja beides nicht so leicht vereinbar oder wird hier die ganze Zeit aneinandervorbei diskutiert? Von daher, wirds dann darauf hinauslaufen, was Stefan geschrieben hat, ein Bike für Trailballern und nicht Stolperbiken.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich bin auch großer Freund von maximaler Variabilität, von daher ohnehin auf Deiner Seite... aber das was Du beschreibst, oder das Bild von Scylla sieht für mich nicht nach Trailgeballere aus. Für sehr technische, steile Trails mit fetten Stufen (>2m Absätze fahren eh nicht mehr viele) gibts schon Enduros...
> 
> In meinen Augen sollte unser Bike eher was für schnelle, flowige Trail sein... rumblödeln tue ich auf "ernsthaften" Strecken eher selten.



Und zum glatten Trail schieben wir dann das Rad an den Startpunkt  Weil es ist ja nur zum Trailballern geeignet und net auch noch zum Hochfahren. Ein bisschen mehr Mountainbike sollte schon in dem Konzept stecken.
Ne klassische Tour in den Bergen fahren, mit ein paar knackigen Schlüsselstellen die man nicht schieben will, als rumblödeln zu bezeichnen ist aber unfähr...böseböse 

Also für Garmisch als Bikerevier zB. schließt du dann das Rad für 70% der Trails aus 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Mir würde das L/XL oben aus der Liste recht gut passen, verglichen mit meinem ICB 1.0. Wenn ich aber doch lieber etwas kürzer fahren will stoße ich ohne Movelock beim 46er Sitzrohr des L an Grenzen was die verfügbarkeit passender Sattelstützen angeht. Auch wenn es sonst passt. Somit hab ich nur sehr eingeschränkt was von der Wahlmöglichkeit die die Tabelle da oben eigentlich bieten soll. Und mit 1.91/93 sind meine Proportionen unter den großen nicht so ungewöhnlich.



Ja er hat das Sitzrohr für unsere Größe nommal einen cm gekürzt. Also ich würde L mitte nehmen. Wir haben ja so ziemlich die gleichen Proportionen und jetzt wäre es für eine Rase zu kurz. Für die Moveloc und KS 150 (435) natürlich kein Problem.
Wobei mir 470-480 auch besser getaugt hätte.

G.


----------



## PamA2013 (10. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Und wenn der @LB Jörg Euch was zu Federwegen VO/HI erzählt müsst Ihr ja nicht alles glauben... (auch wenn ich Jörgs Meinung absolut - auch durch eigene Erfahrung - teile) nur eines: 95% der Fahrer hier werden ihm bergab nicht allzu lange folgen können. Egal wo. Sei es DH- Strecke, krass steile Stücke von Felsformationen runter oder auch Highspeedpisten mit Brechsand, wo man in Kurven ans absolute Haftungslimit kommt. (Um mal einige Situationen aufzuzählen)
> 
> Edit: Wat ich damit sagen will? Der weiss, wovon er redet!



Darauf würde ich es ankommen lassen, wo kommt ihr her?


----------



## bonzoo (10. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht wäre es gut gewesen, wenn man bereits anfangs den Einsatzbereich des Bikes auch mit Bildern & Videos beschrieben hätte... Vermutlich wurde das bereits irgendwo gemacht und habe die Info einfach nur verpennt


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Aber wenns n Bike für NUR einen Zweck oder eine Gattung Trail werden soll (Gähn), hab ich nix gesagt.



Es geht um die Optimierung für ein bestimmtes Einsatzfeld, und da sehe ich unser Bike eher auf flowigen Spaßpisten zuhause...

... wie gesagt: Enduros gibts schon genus (gähn )


----------



## draussen (10. Juli 2014)

Naja, bei mir könnte ich, beim 43er Sitzrohr, wenn ich denn wollen würde, die Sattelstütze insgesamt um 22cm versenken. Mehr brauche ich eigentlich nicht um Rad zu fahren. 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ein bisschen mehr Mountainbike sollte schon in dem Konzept stecken.



Kommt halt immer auf den Fahrer an, gell?


----------



## Pilatus (10. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Ne längere Sattelstütze geht immer



eben nicht. die großen, also ü190, wird es schon eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (10. Juli 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es gut gewesen, wenn man bereits anfangs den Einsatzbereich des Bikes auch mit Bildern & Videos beschrieben hätte... Vermutlich wurde das bereits irgendwo gemacht und habe die Info einfach nur verpennt


Wurde gemacht u.A. mit den Videos zum SC Blur TR und On One Codein. Da sehe ich definitiv kein Stolperbiken.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2014)

Pilatus schrieb:


> eben nicht. die großen, also ü190, wird es schon eng.



Ich bin 192cm und bei 470cm bzw. jetzt 460cm hat bietet der Markt alles was man braucht, in allen größen formen und farben, wenn man sich hier für ein L entscheiden würde.

G.


----------



## foreigner (10. Juli 2014)

So lange das Sitzrohr bei m nicht kürzer als 430mm wird könnt ihr machen was ihr wollt. Ich möchte nur mit einer 125 mm Reverb auch noch auf meine Sitzhöhe kommen wollen. Ich gehöre nämlich zu der Fraktion die selbst am DHler relativ hohe Stütze fahren und für die eine 150er Reverb bereits richtig viel Verstellweg hat und für die eine 200mm Movolec eher in den Bereich "Erfindungen, die die Welt nicht braucht" geht, weil ich damit auch nicht´s anderes fahren kann wie mit 150er Reverb. (Ja ich bin in meinem Leben auch schon Steilstellen von ein paar Metern gefahren, die kurzzeitig annähernd senkrecht sind). Mich stört der Sattel einfach nicht, im Gegenteil, ich fühle mich unwohl, wenn er nicht da ist.
Aber, wie gesagt, 430mm bei m sind ok, aber kürzer bitte nicht.

Trialbiken (Achtung nicht Trailbiken), oder Vertriden war jetzt aber wirklich nicht der angepeilte Einsatzbereich. Da gibt´s wirklich bikes, die das besser können, daher brauchen wir das im Konzept auch nicht wirklich zu berücksichtigen.

Viel wichtiger als all das blabla:
Der Vorschlag oben von nuts scheint zu passen. Hat keiner dran gemeckert.


----------



## Jierdan (10. Juli 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es gut gewesen, wenn man bereits anfangs den Einsatzbereich des Bikes auch mit Bildern & Videos beschrieben hätte... Vermutlich wurde das bereits irgendwo gemacht und habe die Info einfach nur verpennt



Hier: ICB 2.0 - Es geht los: Definition des Konzepts : )


----------



## Scili (10. Juli 2014)

@PamA2013 Bei mir stehts im Profil... was nicht bedeutet, dass wir zwingend aus derselben Gegend kommen.
Fahr mal die Boulder- Lines am Ochsenkopf ab.

Ich würde nieee behaupten, auch nur ansatzweise mit nem wirklich guten Fahrer Geschw.-mässig mithalten zu können.
Technisch gehör ich aber sicher nicht zu den schlechtesten Fahrern.

Das musste schon mit der richtigen Person absprechen 

@Stefan.Stark :  Ob Enduro oder DHler oder stabiles AM oder Trailbike... bergab und technisch geht zur Not mit jedem Konzept.
Das Du (eher) zu der Kategorie 1 gehörst, die n Nieschenrad bevorzugen, liegt wohl auf der Hand.
N "Enduro mit gekürztem Federweg"= Trailbike


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich bin 192cm und bei 470cm bzw. jetzt 460cm hat bietet der Markt alles was man braucht, in allen größen formen und farben, wenn man sich hier für ein L entscheiden würde.
> 
> G.



Ich bin eben mal in den Keller gehumpelt und hab den Zollstock ans ICB gehalten. Ich würde mit der 150er Reverb Stealth (sofern die auch 8cm Mindesteinstecktiefe hat) bei 46cm gerade so am Limit liegen, je nach Sattel, Schuhen und Pedalen durchaus möglich dass die dann nicht mehr reicht. Wäre mir persönlich schon etwas zu knapp, je nach Rahmendesign.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich bin eben mal in den Keller gehumpelt und hab den Zollstock ans ICB gehalten. Ich würde mit der 150er Reverb Stealth (sofern die auch 8cm Mindesteinstecktiefe hat) bei 46cm gerade so am Limit liegen, je nach Sattel, Schuhen und Pedalen durchaus möglich dass die dann nicht mehr reicht. Wäre mir persönlich schon etwas zu knapp, je nach Rahmendesign.



Hab da die LEV 150 drinstecken, hab einen L Rahmen und noch richtig Spielraum nach oben. Die LEV hat aber auch 435.

G.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> @PamA2013
> @Stefan.Stark :  Ob Enduro oder DHler oder stabiles AM oder Trailbike... bergab und technisch geht zur Not mit jedem Konzept.
> Das Du (eher) zu der Kategorie 1 gehörst, die n Nieschenrad bevorzugen, liegt wohl auf der Hand.
> N "Enduro mit gekürztem Federweg"= Trailbike



Natürlich... ich dachte wir wollen ein Nischenrad bauen... das bleibt so lange Nische, bis uns die anderen kopieren


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab da die LEV 150 drinstecken, hab einen L Rahmen und noch richtig Spielraum nach oben. Die LEV hat aber auch 435.
> 
> G.



Die 435er LEV hat aber KS-typisch 120mm mindestens Einstecktiefe, während die 150er Reverb Stealth 430mm lang ist mit 80mm. Da würde ich in meinem jetzigen XL-ICB schon fast am Limit sein. Der Stützenauszug ist halt nicht bei jedem gleich. Da bringen Sattelhöhe, Schuhe, Pedale, Sattelneigung, ggf Kurbellänge schnell 20mm Unterschied bei gleicher Schrittlänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Natürlich... ich dachte wir wollen ein Nischenrad bauen... das bleibt so lange Nische, bis uns die anderen kopieren



Wenns für 2 Nischen perfekt wird, dann ists ein noch besseres Nischenrad 
Sonst hätten wir ja nur ein 4Cross Fully nehmen können.

G.


----------



## wanderer1219 (10. Juli 2014)

Lässt sich denn Trailballern wie in den Videos:









mit den Trails von @scylla und dem newschool Trailriding wie es @Scili beschreibt vereinbaren? (das war jetzt leicht überspitzt, aber ich denke jeder weiß was gemeint ist.)

Denn dieses Stolperbiken ist zwar nett. Aber wie eben von jemand anders schon erwähnt so gar nix mit den Videos zu tun.
Falsche Randgruppe würde ich sagen


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die 435er LEV hat aber KS-typisch 120mm mindestens Einstecktiefe, während die 150er Reverb Stealth 430mm lang ist mit 80mm. Da würde ich in meinem jetzigen XL-ICB schon fast am Limit sein. Der Stützenauszug ist halt nicht bei jedem gleich. Da bringen Sattelhöhe, Schuhe, Pedale, Sattelneigung, ggf Kurbellänge schnell 20mm Unterschied bei gleicher Schrittlänge.



Stimmt, eben mal nachgeschaut.

G.


----------



## Scili (10. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Natürlich... ich dachte wir wollen ein Nischenrad bauen... das bleibt so lange Nische, bis uns die anderen kopieren



Na denn... 

Mir solls recht/egal sein. Kommen die "Altherren" voll auf ihre Kosten und Speiseeis verliert n paar Kunden 
Ist sicher auch ne finanzkräftigere Truppe als die jungen Wilden


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Juli 2014)

Ich denke es ist ganz wichtig, dass wir alle ein ähnliches Bild vom Einsatzzweck vor Augen haben... das wird vor allem in den Abstimmungen zu mehr Klarheit führen.

Die Kehrseite der Medaille ist, dass man mit einer besonders präzisen Beschreibung der geplanten Nutzung wieder ein paar Leute "ausschließt" (so wie wir am Anfang CC-, DH-, FR-, Enduro- und Slopestyle-Bikes ausgeschlossen haben), die ihr Kopfkino nicht verwirklicht sehen.
Allerdings ist es ja auch nicht so, dass man mit einem Bike, das für flowige Heizpisten optimiert ist, auf einmal keine technischen Trails mehr fahren kann. Es geht ja nur um Nuancen!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Juli 2014)

Dabei stellt sich auch die Frage:

Die unterschiedlichen Bilder in unseren Köpfen... worin unterscheiden die sich? Und worin müssten sich die jeweiligen Bikes unterscheiden?
Ich behaupte die äußeren Einflussgrößen zählen hier weniger, als der persönliche Geometrie-Geschmack... und da werden wir immer mehr als genug Diskussionstoff haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juli 2014)

Für mich unterscheiden sich die vor allem am Dämpfer und im Durchmesser der Gabel-Standrohre bzw. der Leistungsfähigkeit der Dämpfung, und am Gesamtgewicht des Radls.

Bei einem Gewicht über 14kg kann ich nämlich gleich ein Enduro nehmen.


----------



## Scili (10. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> (...)Allerdings ist es ja auch nicht so, dass man mit einem Bike, das für flowige Heizpisten optimiert ist, auf einmal keine technischen Trails mehr fahren kann. Es geht ja nur um Nuancen!


Stimmt schon. Wobei ne Nuance wie z.B. 1 cm bei der Tretlagerhöhe oder beim Stack schon viel ausmachen oder auch ausschliessen kann.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Dabei stellt sich auch die Frage:
> 
> Die unterschiedlichen Bilder in unseren Köpfen... worin unterscheiden die sich? Und worin müssten sich die jeweiligen Bikes unterscheiden?
> Ich behaupte die äußeren Einflussgrößen zählen hier weniger, als der persönliche Geometrie-Geschmack... und da werden wir immer mehr als genug Diskussionstoff haben


Generell versteh ich das ja auch...
Man wird's nie jeden zu 100% recht machen können.

Ich hätt trotzdem gerne gewusst, wie n Communitybike vom Markt angenommen worden wäre, welches nicht der Diktatur der Mode oder aktuellen Trends hinterherhecheln würde.
Tretlagerhöhe, Zollmass, Sys-LRS, tapered... um mal meine Dornen im Auge aufzuzählen.

Die Masse geht wohl mit dem Markt, wie der Michel mit der alternativlosen Mutti.


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich bin auch großer Freund von maximaler Variabilität, von daher ohnehin auf Deiner Seite... aber das was Du beschreibst, oder das Bild von Scylla sieht für mich nicht nach Trailgeballere aus. Für sehr technische, steile Trails mit fetten Stufen (>2m Absätze fahren eh nicht mehr viele) gibts schon Enduros...
> 
> In meinen Augen sollte unser Bike eher was für schnelle, flowige Trail sein... rumblödeln tue ich auf "ernsthaften" Strecken eher selten.



Für Trailgeballere gibt's schon Enduros 
Von 2m Absätzen hab ich auch nie was gesagt. Aber so ein nettes S2/S3 Trailchen mit nicht ganz so hohen Stufen wie auf meinem Beispielbild ist für mich genau das Einsatzgebiet für ein verspieltes, wendiges Trailbike mit wenig Federweg. Genau richtig zum "rumblödeln" halt. Wenn's nicht ganz so schnell und ruppig gleichzeitig wird braucht man doch sowieso nicht so viel Federweg... genau da braucht man meiner Meinung nach halt kein Enduro!

Btw. würde ich auch auf dem Flowtrail auf dem Video von Jierdan meinen Sattel 20cm weit runter machen  Und wenn ich das zufällig doch nicht wollen würde... na dann würde ich ihn halt nicht ganz runter machen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Ich hätt trotzdem gerne gewusst, wie n Communitybike vom Markt angenommen worden wäre, welches nicht der Diktatur der Mode oder aktuellen Trends hinterherhecheln würde.
> Tretlagerhöhe, Zollmass, Sys-LRS, tapered... um mal meine Dornen im Auge aufzuzählen.



WIR setzen die Trends 

Spaß beiseite... jeder wird natürlich von den News, der Werbung und der aktuellen Diskussion beeinflusst... manche Standards setzen sich auch nur durch, weil es als "besser" suggeriert wird (Postmount). Das wird sich nie vermeiden lassen... ich bin ja auch schon oft genug am meckern über die immer flacheren Lenkwinkel, immer tieferen Tretlager und die immer kürzeren Kettenstreben...

AAAAABER: Tapered ist top und macht technisch absolut Sinn!!! I  tapered!

EDIT: Bei manchen ist es aber auch so, dass sie etwas kacke finden, WEIL es gehypt wird... unabhängig, ob es sinnvoll ist oder nicht. Ich schließe mich da nicht völlig aus... geht mir im Leben immer wieder so


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist ganz wichtig, dass wir alle ein ähnliches Bild vom Einsatzzweck vor Augen haben... das wird vor allem in den Abstimmungen zu mehr Klarheit führen.
> 
> Die Kehrseite der Medaille ist, dass man mit einer besonders präzisen Beschreibung der geplanten Nutzung wieder ein paar Leute "ausschließt" (so wie wir am Anfang CC-, DH-, FR-, Enduro- und Slopestyle-Bikes ausgeschlossen haben), die ihr Kopfkino nicht verwirklicht sehen.
> Allerdings ist es ja auch nicht so, dass man mit einem Bike, das für flowige Heizpisten optimiert ist, auf einmal keine technischen Trails mehr fahren kann. Es geht ja nur um Nuancen!



Das Eine schließt ja diesmal das Andere garnet aus. So wies jetzt ist oder werden soll, ists ja ansich schoh für beide Spielarten ideal  Der Knackpunkt der Diskussion, die wohl ein wenig ausgeartet ist, war ja ansich nur die Sattelrohrhöhe beim XS Model....und Kinderrad 

Steuerrohr find ich in dem Fall eigentlich auch egal. Hauptsache stabile Gabel.

Edit: Und stabile Lager 


G.


----------



## nuts (10. Juli 2014)

Jedenfalls kann jetzt endlich abgestimmt werden - ich mache hier zu und wir ziehen nach drüben um? 

Geometrie fertig


----------

